# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 13



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy chatting

Lots of love luck and 

Love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ha ha i is the first..... 

ikklesmiler-good luck for tomorrow hope things pick up for you.as for you saying you didnt see a doctor on your last visit ,dont you mean a nursethe only time ive seen a doc is at ec or a follow up.this is your 1st ivf and drugs are only an experiement the first time around.

kate-hello you.hows things going??you on that clomid yet??

smila-well done on those embies.4 out of 5 is really good.well done.dont worry too much.if there was any probs they would havetold you to go in tomorrow.good luck 

heffalump-hope youre getting lots of rest lady 

cao-hope your embies are doing well.any news on them today??

as for me.no not alot going on as usual.been rearanging our front room around and still not done properly yet.had chinese tonight as was totally lazy.anyway night girls... 

hayley


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Goodness me didn't come on for a day and I missed the fab news from Smila, sorry! I caught some sort of sickness and diarrhea thing Monday eve and just couldn't get out of bed was horrible and I definately don't want that again!

Smila- Am so pleased you got 9 eggs well done and 4 out of 5 fertilising is fantastic, they must be really good ones! When do you get a call about et is it today they let you know? I was wondering about grades/ number of cells etc as when they called and said what mine had been up to I really didn't know if they'd been good embies or not! How are you feeling? Agree with you completely about the waiting and worrying, was so upset yesterday thinking I might have to go for et having been sick all night nad that it would be a nightmare. When they phoned to say we could carry on to blasto I cried! But know I'm worried that they'll be ok. I guess this worry never ends! I am so pleased for you though, I was thinking about you alot hoping all would be ok. 

Ann Marie- Have text you. Sorry it took along time has been mad back at work, being off so much at the moment ill has just made everything 100 times more manic! I'm so pleased they are continuing and you can go ahead with ec. Keeping all fingers and toes crossed that you will get enough for both of you. Hope you're ok and you are enjoying having your mum down for abit.

Hayley- Chinese sounds lovely. Is nice rearranging furniture as makes the room feel like new again. Have you put your decorations up yet? We are being very slack and haven't done anything yet, not even brought a single Christmas card yet. Just don't feel like I can even think about it all yet with the whole tx and being ill every week! How are you feeling on the pill?

Em- Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Hope the monitoring went ok. Hope you start to feel better soon.

Hi to CJ, Mitch, Ellesse, Allyson, Danni, Julie and anyone I've missed- Hope you are all ok.

Lister phoned on Tuesday and out of the 6, 5 were still ok and 1 had stopped dividing. She said 2 were 8 cell grade 1 and 2 were grade 2/3 (Can't remember how many cells) and the other one was bit further behind. She recommended we go to blasto stage so I said yes. To be honest was feeling so ill and didn't know how I was going to get up to London anyway that sort of made the decision for me. I just hope they are doing ok. We are going in tomorrow at 9.30 to hopefully (come on embies!) have et. Off to do some PMA.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi

well i had my scan today, the sonographer was very thorough, i now have 7 follies!!  because they put my dose up a little 4 more grew!!  I waited to see the dcotor as they said they still wanted 8 at least, but the doc said 7 is ok, she has said normally they need 8 to egg share, but if i get 7 eggs then i can either keep all or give all to recipient and get a free go to myself next year or i can give 4 to recipient and keep 3 for myself, We have decided to do that, then both the recipient and I both have a chance of getting preg.
The doc said to do a 225 dose of menapur tonight but i said seeing as 2 225 doses got 4 more togrow could i have  a 300 dose tonight seeing as itsa the last dose to give any follies that are slightly behind the kick up the butt they might need, she said i could have a 375 dose tonight instead!!  soim very happy, i MIGHT even get 8 eggs from this but ill be happy with 7.

I am in for EC friday morning!!  
I was thinking positive today and yesterday i just got on with my life as much as poss instead of sitting here crying which is what i wanted to do! and the positive thinking seems to have worked!! (with a little help from the drugs lol)
anyway im really excited now, thats another major step over.... nearly there!!!!!



Ann Marie  xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi

well i had my scan today, the sonographer was very thorough, i now have 7 follies!!  because they put my dose up a little 4 more grew!!  I waited to see the dcotor as they said they still wanted 8 at least, but the doc said 7 is ok, she has said normally they need 8 to egg share, but if i get 7 eggs then i can either keep all or give all to recipient and get a free go to myself next year or i can give 4 to recipient and keep 3 for myself, We have decided to do that, then both the recipient and I both have a chance of getting preg.
The doc said to do a 225 dose of menapur tonight but i said seeing as 2 225 doses got 4 more togrow could i have  a 300 dose tonight seeing as itsa the last dose to give any follies that are slightly behind the kick up the butt they might need, she said i could have a 375 dose tonight instead!!  soim very happy, i MIGHT even get 8 eggs from this but ill be happy with 7.

I am in for EC friday morning!!  
I was thinking positive today and yesterday i just got on with my life as much as poss instead of sitting here crying which is what i wanted to do! and the positive thinking seems to have worked!! (with a little help from the drugs lol)
anyway im really excited now, thats another major step over.... nearly there!!!!!

stresspperson!! congratulations hun!! thats fantastic news!!!!!!

Ann Marie  xx


----------



## cao

Me again, just quick question. Does anyone know best place to park near Lister, is it Bettersea park car park? DP's got to go on course after (I should be to but I'm not!) so wants to drive straight from there but not sure where we can park. 

Thanks!
cao


Ann Marie- Great news, glad they upped your dose again too. What time is trigger shot?


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

ikklesmiler-well well well what did we say a!!!!!!!!!!told you you could do it.well done mrs.keep drinking tones as much as you get down your kneck,keep that belly warma nd think positive.i believe you can do it woman!!!!!!!!!!i was in the same position on our 1st cycle and was told the same sort of things afew days before ec and got 19 eggs!!!!!!!ive got a good feeling about this.good luck!!!!!!!

cao-nope no decorations yet.i really cant get into it this yr.no presents bought yet either.going to buy a baubble for it for our little angel before we put it up.dh dont know but i expect hel think im mad.hows things going for you??when you having et??i hope they keep going  

and hello to everyone else


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks Hayley
Have just done my trigger jab!!
cant wait for friday now!
cant beleive that monday i thought it was all over!

how are you feeling hun?is the pillok with you?

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Cao - Your embies sound fabulous! Congrats hun, I'm sure you'll get good blasts!    

Ikklesmiler - Well done you!! What a turn around eh, all the very best for ec on Friday!!   

Hayley - What a love you are for being so supportive to these girls. I hope a bucket full of good luck karma is being thrown at you!!

               

Maria x


----------



## allybee17

cao yep best place to park in battersea park thats where we parked and thats where all the lister ladies park on ec day  

goodluck for friday annemarie

and good luck for cao i'm sure your little eggs will make it to blast  will you ask for 2 to be put back in if they do make it to blast? as i'm sure you know they only like to put 1 blast in unless you are quite adiment that it's 2 you want.

simla well done you u to hope you get to blast too  

hiya haylea hope your ok soon be you back herer posting all your tx details i bet you can't wait 3rd time has so got to be the one for you  i really hope it is xx

all well my end bump is now 34 weeks!!!! feel like a whale thou   so am very grumpy and huffy but not long now 

happy chatting girls  love Allyson xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies ladies.....

ikklesmiler-well done you for doing your last jab.must be a strange day for you today with not doing any drugs.keep positive.these next few days are going to be harder for you then this past wk.lots of luck              

alleybee-you must be excited.you havin a nat birth or csection?

mjp-hows you going??any news on a match yet??i recon it wont be long.ladies like us are snatched up quick.we are angels in discuise.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Hayley how r u doing sweetie

Cao         being sent to your embies 

Ann Marie said it already but  for EC tomorrow remember, they werent expecting me to make any eggs, then i was going to be lucky to have 2 we got 4 (from one ovary) they dont call it a rollercoaster for nothing hu lots of love to you

Allybee wow where has the time gone

Smila       being sent to you

MJP hope that your soon matched 2008 is going to be a lister ladies year 

Danni hows u hun

To our mummys to be, Julie, Mitch, Ellesse hope your well

To anyone i missed 

Sorry i have been quiet! 

I am now checking glucose 7 times a day, i have a review on monday by telephone to decide if we need to start insulin or not they hope for now i can manage it by diet but at some stage they think i will need insulin at some stage, its leaving me feeling no energy, sickness constant headaches

Good news is that  is doing well  

I am going to see the dr this afternoon just for a general check up and DH is going to ask if they can listen in to baby hes more of a worry wart than i lol

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## cao

Hello! Thanks for everyone's positive vibes!

Hayley- I think the baubble is a wonderful idea for your little angel, don't listen to DH if he tells you otherwise! Christmas must feel so strange for you this year with everything that has happened.

MJP-Thanks for your message, is so wonderful how everyone is so supportive on here, is such a mad time isn't it?! Will you be matched before Christmas?

Allyson- Thanks for info on Battersea park., we ended up in an NCP near Victoria train station in the end as our sat nav came up with 2 addresses and I got cross with DP so he put in street for that instead as we didn't have a map! Was fine in the end though despite my stressing! I can't believe you are 34 weeks pg, I remember reading early on (before I joined ) when you were just pg then finding out you had twins! You certainly don't look whale like in your pic, more yummy mummy!!

Em- Glad all is ok with the baby. Hope they get your blood sugar levels sorted, must be a worry especially when it's making you feel so rough.

Smila- Any news about your embies? Hope you are ok and recovered from ec.

Ann Marie- Lots and lots of luck and luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Hello to Mitch, Danni, Ellesse, Julie and anyone I've missed.

We went up today for et, was so worried they would say they hadn't survived but all was ok. We had 2 blasts ready and a few they want to leave until tomorrow to see what happens to them. Dr Thum did transfer and everyone was very nice and reasuring. We decided on just the one with his advice really. He said the chances of getting pg with 2 embies were only few per cent higher but chance of twins with 2 blastos was 50 to 60 per cent. He said as I was young and it was our fiirst go he would recommend one and then we would hopefully have some to freeze to. I hope we made the right choice, I feel like we have. Was just amazing to see our little embie on the screen, dp said after he had tears in his eyes! Am now sat on sofa and keep looking at my pic!

Hope everyone has good eve, nearly Friday, yeah!!

cao


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats cao- hope your taking things easy - lots of rest and relaxation for you now your officallly PUPO !! When is your test day ??   

Ann -Marie - thats great news that  your follies have caught up Im so happy for you - good luck tomorrow for ec   

Hope you start feeling better soon - glad all is well with bubs, Ally  not long to go now - time has flown by .

Kate nice to see you popped by to say hello , hope all is well with you and family . xxx

Hello to MJP, Hayley, Danni, Ellese and Julie and Mitch . xxxx

Had a MW appointment earlier this wek and pleased to report that everything is well with baby and I - have  28 week bloods next week and next appointment is on 20/12  will be 30 wks then - still haven't managed to start xmas shopping , but going out this weekend and going to get the tree too. 

lol CJ
xxxx


----------



## cao

Sorry Cj, didn't mean to leave you out! Glad you and baby are ok. Does the time go quickly between appointmnets or does it seem to drag? How was the bugaboo?!

Not actually sure when to test, nurse said in 10 days, Dr Thum said 12!! Bit worried as am going to run out of cyclogest if it's 12. Can you get it from somewhere? (Take it you need prescription?!) My GP wouldn't give it me I know and I can't have anymore time off work to get some, should have sorted it out today really but was so emotional!

cao


----------



## *~Nic~*

Cao - well done on your blast transfer today, fingers crossed for your 2ww     well not really 2weeks but you know what i mean   - Lister normally tell you to test 14 days after egg collection so if your collection was monday then you test not this monday but the one after - weird that they said 10 days and 12 days from now??

As for cyclogest - if your GP wont give you any you can get a prescription sent to you by the nurses.  You'd have to pay private prescription charge though - not sure how much it is.

good luck      

Nic


----------



## curlyj28

Cao  - the time has really gone quickly between appointments - bugaboo will be delivered in a couple of weeks time - can't wait !! both sets of parents are helping out with some other bits too which is fantastic .

I tested 10 days after I had a day 3 transfer on 13/06 and tested on the 23/06   so if you did  a test in 10 days that should be ok , as you had blast ....  I also had to get more cyclogest and could only get prescription from gps but they might do you a repeat that you could pick up from the surgery ( its worth asking ) ...

the picture you get is brilliant i remember dh and I being overwhelmed that we had our babys 1st picture !!!


----------



## cao

Thank you Nic and CJ, think I'll do test 14 days after ec which was on Saturday. I will ask Lister if they'll send perscription so I can get more cyclogest if I need to.

CJ- Must be so exciting getting all yoour baby things, good news that parents are helping aswell especially with Christmas coming up too!

Nic- Thanks for your advice. Is strange how they said different things, I asked Dr Thum again if it was 12 days and he said yes but am going with 14 past ec as its sooner anyway! Do you know when you'll be starting in January again?

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies...

heffalump-hope things are getting better.whens you little one due??

cao-well done on et.  if it was me i would insist on them both being put back as we dont freeze.but then again we have only ever had 2 fert in each cycle to be then put back.but as doc said.you are young and this is your first and hopefully only go.think pos thoughts.not long till test date   once again well done on getting blasts

curly-your nearly 28 wks   wow wheres that time gone.......hope youre all well.

nic-hows you doinghope youre ok

me,well had a day off.finished front room and now tidy.looked at my pill packet and only got afew pills left in there.so nearly onto packet number 2.only 12 days till scan now.cant come quick enough.

hayley


----------



## Smila

First of all *Ann-Marie* - I am so very excited about your news! I would have done exactly the same thing if I have had less than 8 (and I almost did). This is absolutely great. This truly is a roller coaster!      

*Hayley* - I usually have pizza those days (when we do not feel like cooking&#8230 but Chinese sounds lovely! The EC day was exactly as you had described by the way so nothing came to me by surprise, which is very good! I also had my sleepers, which I would have really missed! And yes, you have been so supportive to us like *Maria* said! Thank you so much for being around!   

*Cao* - I wish I could be as enthusiastic as you are about my results! Thanks for such good energy!  You must be thrilled with your great embryos and looking forward to Saturday! How higher the % of success are with blasto? Does anyone know? Already planning parking space and all! Also, I have asked for a prescription for Cyclogest today as going away soon so ask them and they'll give it to you!      

*Allyson & Hellafump * - Thanks for your kind note and support. Hope you're doing well

*CJ* - Good to hear your news!

*To all other girls I missed* - 

And here is a little update on me: I had ET late AM today. Only 2 out of my 4 embryos were good to transfer. 2 were really bad so bye to these. I have got those good ones in. I am so feeling this won't work as my first time and not enough embryos to choose from&#8230; and chances are so low&#8230; BUT I do have hope    Dare I?

I have also started my diary today if anyone interested!

Good luck to all of us, at least until we get there!!!

Love,

An emotional and apprehensive Smila    in need of Sticky Vibes please!!!


----------



## Smila

Forget to send     to some of the girls in my previous message by mistake actually so here it is again    

Wishing us all loads of luck


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-hello,hows it all going2 embies transfered is good.remember it only takes one.youll soon know what the saying means of the 2ww crazieness.whens you test date


----------



## wishing4miracle

ha ha just cahnged me pic


----------



## cao

Me again! Can't stay away today!!

Hayley- Thanks for your messages, am doing lots of PMA, fingers crossed!! Not long until your pill scan then hopefully you'll be good to go after Christmas! How you feeling on the pill? Well done for sorting out your room. Our place is looking bit of a mess at moment, what with being ill, having ec and work we haven't even had time to vac, DP's going to sort it though. 

Smila- Must have just missed you today as my et was 9.30am, I kept the bed warm, did you notice!! We must test the same day then! Argh!! What day were you given? Will definatley be checking out your 2ww diary. Are you off anywhere nice? Here's wishing us both lots of sticky vibes and mega doses of PMA.

cao


----------



## cao

hayley- Ah weren't you sweet! Who is with you in the pic?


----------



## wishing4miracle

cao-me and my bro.  dont know what my parents thought dressing me like this lovely knitted stuff.made me looked like i was wearin dolls clothes.


----------



## Martha Moo

Especially for Smila and Cao

[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## wishing4miracle

come on wheres your news ikklesmiler


----------



## allybee17

haylea i have  finger cramp now but got you to a nice bubble number 3 7's   xx Allyson


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh thank you alleybee.hows the bumphope theyre both doing ok.what kind of birth you having??


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

JUst popping in to see if any news from Ann Marie 

Hope everyone is ok

Will pop in later to check again!

Have to pack for our weekend away tonight too!

Love to all 
Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

well today has been difficult to say the least!
got to the hospital at 7am, went to theatre at 10.30am.
Only got 6 eggs, I decided I needed tosee the ivf nurse to talk about what to do, was very shocked that I only got 6, really thought there would be more,and just wanted the chance to complete this cycle. 
Was really difficult trying to decide whether to keep the eggs myself or give them away, even though i had provisionally decided to donate less than 7, the decision was tearing me apart, I was torn between giving myself the chance after all i/we have been through to get to this stage, which would then mean taking the chance away from the recipient, or giving up my hope for getting pregnant this year and giving my recipient the chance to have what shes been waiting for, I wanted to be selfish to have this chance myself but then kept thinking of the recipient, it was very difficult, anyway the ivf nurse came to talk to me and the choice wasnt really there anymore, DHs sperm was not up to scratch, apparently he had way too many white blood cells, this is caused by some sort of infection,probably from a bout of gastric he had about 3 weeks ago...  We did have the chance of ICSI but was told with DHs count being as low as it was and the white blood cells being sohigh there was a chance it just wouldnt work, So this made the decision easier, whats the point of taking the chance away from the recipient to use with sperm that was up to it and both of us losing out, it was easier then to decide to donate all to the recipient, in the end its the best decision anyway, the recipient now has 6 eggs to do with as she pleases (and hopefully get a baby or two out of!) and I now get a free cycle of IVF next year, we have to wait at least 3 months now for DHs sperm to recycle.
As you can imagine it was a hard day for us both, not made easier by the fact that I was sharing a room with a woman that got 16 eggs and all she done for the whole day was argue with her husband about money!!  they had loads of it and just argued non stop! I wanted to tell them the didnt realise how lucky they were!  I didnt though, as I left I wished them good luck.
We are now looking to christmas to take our minds of things, and at least now i can have a drink!!!  Roll on new year! guess whos gonna be totally leggless!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ann Marie

Oh sweetheart

Sending you a mahoosive  


WHat a hard day today must have been sweetheart

You are an angel remember that, enjoy that drink wont you and have a few for me too

Come next year dh sperm will have recovered, and whatever eggies you have will be alllllll yours and you may even get some frosties 

Sending you all my love

and    to the people you were sharing the room with hun, but what a sweetie of you to wish them luck after the day you had

    

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun

heres to next year! and pants to this year!!!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-im so sorry      i know things havent gone well but i want you to know you are one special kind of lady doing that for another couple.bringing a dream come true to another lady.well done for doing that.you are alot stronger than you think mrs.youve done a wonderfull thing that will bring much happiness to another couple.youre time will come and your next cycle you shall produce lots more eggies all for yourselves this time.as i said before your first cycle is like an experiement on how to balance drugs right.next time theyll know more on how your body responseds.i know its been a bad day.all i can do is give you a hug.     i believe your time will come.lots of eggies and frosties in your next cycle    i know what you mean by by pants to this yr.same thought about that for me.want this yr to end and next yr to start.we will be mummies next yr


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks Hayley

yep, next year HAS to be better!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-they should get your drugs right next time.which means more eggs all for you!!!!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Oh i hope so!

Am off to bed now, today has knocked the stuffing out of me.
Thanks for your support throughout this hayley

chat soon hun

Ann Marie xxxxx
PS.. the bauble idea is a fab one xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

*Happy Saturday Everyone!*      

Hope you're doing well! I have been out and about all day (how lovely after so much hospital and home time this week...). I am feeling great with NO side effects of anything except my recently acquired massive boobs (is that Cyclogest)! Really guys, I never had this before... Feeling too much back to normal otherwise...      

*Ann-Marie * - What a tough day indeed   . I am really sorry to hear you had to go through all this   . However, I think it is fantastic that you're going to have an IVF cycle just for yourself - that will be YOUR time   . Look at me, I did share at the end but my count was so borderline that we ended-up with 4 eggs on one side and 5 on the other. I am not even sure my recipient will have made it to ET. That has lowered both he chances and mine. Blastocyst was not even a possibility...

Sorry you had to share a room with these people! Arguing about money at this time! Really! What will they be saying when they see how much child costs are!

Anyway, I wish you a relaxing time and plenty of positive for next year
         

*Cao* - Thanks for all your notes. You're such a star Cao, always so detailed in your messages, addressing everything....  I went there a 11:00 on Thu so you may have gone by the time I arrived. I think we need to test 15 days after EC and you did yours earlier I think? I would need to test 17th Dec I think. I hope blastocyst went great! I wish I could have reached that stage! More chances! Please let us know when you fully recovered!      

*Heffalump* - I definitely need those *Sticky Vibes* so thank you! Hope you're well! A big  and thank you for your support too!   

*Hayley * - Hope you're well there? How are you feeling? What have you been to?      

*To all other ladies* - A big  and plenty of   

Smila in need of *Sticky Vibes*  and   

Love and best of  to all of you!


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie you are an  who deserves a massive  it will be your turn next.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## allybee17

hello just poped on to see how you got on ann marie and was sorry to read what did happen, but a whole IVF cycle to yourself that's gonna be great all the hospitals attention will be on you and not on Another person as haylea said first cycle is only ever really an experiment , so next time the hospital will have notes to go on so won't be playing it just by eye. wish you all the best for next year and i'm sure you feel a fantastic person for giving your recipient all the eggs and i'm sure she's a very gartful person and is thinking and wishing she could meeet you to say how thankful she is to you.

your welcome for the bubbles haylea i know ow important it is to be on the lucky 7's.
my babies aill be born by c section, mind you the consultant is trying to talk me in to normal birth but i ain't budging lol 

hiya eveyone else hope you had a nice weekend xx Allyson xx


----------



## cao

Hello everyone!

Sorry not been around much, have been checking in to make sure everyone was ok though!

Ann Marie- Sorry I haven't sent you message on here but you know how sorry I am that this has happened. How are you today? Is your mum still around? Have pm'd you.

Smila- How are you doing today? Am waiting for the nest installment in your diary. Hope it was ok back at work for you. Have pm'd you.

Allyson- I can't believe you'll have your babies with you soon, you must be so excited. Hope you are ok.

Em- Thank you for the sticky vibes message, was really thoughtful. How are you feeling at the moment with your blood sugar levels?

Haylea- How are you? How's it going on the pill? Not long til scan now is it? Hope you are ok.

CJ, Mitch, Ellesse, Julie- Hope you and bumps are all doing well.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Had nice quiet weekend, we got a tree on Saturday and decorated it which was fab, first Christmasy thing we've done. Since then have spent most of the time trying to stop our cat from sitting in the tree, well not been trying too hard as he looks so funny when he does, haven't laughed like that in quite a few weeks!

We had call on Friday and non of our embies were good enough to freeze (hope that isn't a sign about this special one.) They said they had put the bett back and I guess they need them to be super duper to survive the thaw. I feel guilty about the blast we decided not to put back, silly I know but I can't help but think perhaps it would have been ok in me instead of a test tube! I know we are so lucky to have got this far and I'm not complaining just can't help but feel sad about them just being left behind.

Sorry, babbling on again! Been trying to stay very positive and trying hard not to interpret every symptom (which seems impossible!) 

Hope you are all ok and have had a good Monday. 

cao


----------



## Smila

Cao - I read too much into everything and drives me   good you're trying to avoid doing that!

   to YOU

Having clean PMS symtoms... Please no...     

 Smila    

 to all other girls!


----------



## allybee17

cao just a quick one, we had 7 embies 2 went to blast but the others did not make it to be frozzen so don't think it's a bad sign coz just look at me lol  it is a bit of an odd feeling thinking i'll have my babies with me soon could be any day now i can't wait on one hand hand but then i'm very nervous too about caring for the 2 of them   we have our last scan next monday to check on them and then will be booked in for my c section i have a feeling thou that they'll be here b4 the planned c section and i'm thinking maybe christmas day lol 
Allyson xx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Smila- Know exactly what you mean! Hope you are ok. PMA PMA PMA!!!

Allyson- Thank you so much for your post. Made me feel much more positive (although have been trying very hard with the pma anyway but was having one the bad thought moments!!) Just imagine if they came Christmas day, what a present! You can't get 2 of those from Amazon!! Hope you and babies are doing ok. Am sure it's like most situations people manage and as time goes on you get into routines and life gets gradually easier and so much more interesting! You take care.

Hi to Em, Julie, Ellesse, Mitch, CJ- Hope you and bumps are ok.

Ann Marie, Hayley, Danni- Hope you are all ok.

Hello to everyone I've missed!

2ww really is crazy time isn't it?!! Had lots of period type pains but know this can mean so many different things, wish I had a crystal ball!! Hope embie likes all the Christmas nativity songs as we have been doing lots of that at work. At least it's keeping me busy, hope i'm not doing too much and it's snug enough for embie. 

Hope everyone is ok, nearly half way through the week, yeah! Really must do some Christmas shopping!

cao


----------



## Smila

Hope everyone okay   - Busy at work flew! Plus, I had a party last night and it was great to take my mind away. Tomorrow is my last day at work and then I am off for a 2 week holiday! so if BFN I can recover before being back at work...

I have period pains like you Cao... Like you said, it does not always need to mean anything negative but it does scare me I must admit...    

Anyway, wishing you all the very best as always

Smila xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.sorry i havent posted in awhile....

smila-so only 4 days till test day    wheres the time gone.had enough of the 2ww madness yet?? 

cao-hows your 2ww going??   whens your test day??

alleybee-hows the bubbas doing??so youre havin a c section a.whens it booked for ??  

ikklesmiler-how are the feelingnot seen you around much... 

heffalump-hows you doinghope you and you boys ok

and hello to everyone else 

seems like everyones gone quiet on here again.i havent posted as not alot has happened.got my scan next tuesday so not long now.worried about all thesse pains i keep getting.been having them on and off since mc.like on and off af pains with no af.i had spotting on sunday night and nothing since.very strange.clinic said it was ok and not to worry.i was thinking  can you ov whilst bein on the pillbut then again the spottin was brown gunky stuff so dont know why it happened.

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

come on ladies where are you


----------



## Smila

*Hayley * sweetie  - I really hope things get better for you and that you feel better soon   . Bless you with all these pains . My 2WW was hysterical  in the first few days but much easier on the 2nd half . I kind of got used to it. I am actually no longer looking forward to testing now. I am scared and would rather keep the dream alive. Wishing you the best of luck for your scan.   

Anyway* girls*, I am going away from Saturday tomorrow until 2nd January but I will visit FF when I get a chance.  to all

Have a lovely weekend everyone 

Smila in need of    and *Sticky Vibes*


----------



## cao

Hi!

Sorry not been around, have been checking in to see if you are all ok.

Hayley- Sorry you have been in pain, is it worth mentioning it agian when you go for your scan to see if they have any other ideas about what it might be? I guess having scan will let them know what's going on inside so hopefully that might tell them something. Good luck for Tuesday, really hope things start sorting themselves out for you.

Smila- Sorry, you'll be off by now on your hols but if you do check in hope you are having a lovely time. I think ou are doing exactly the right thing to go away for a bit and when you come back you'll be pg!! Have been reading the diary and congrats on the job offer, that's fantastic news.

Allyson, Mitch, Ellesse, Julie, Em- Hope hopes are doing well.

Ann Marie- How are you doing?

Danni and anyone else I've missed- Hi!

Not exactly sure when my official test day is! Dr Thum said 12 days after et which would be Tuesday, nurses have said 10 which is tomorrow. I was going with Sunday as at least it was weekend and if results were/are bad I will have time to sort myself out before Monday! BUT I've been naughty and now I'm still non the wiser! I had really bad pains early this morning, I think like period was about to start (which I often get and have had for past 2 weeks but they got worse this morning.) So I cried alot and then decided to do a test, I thought if there's no line at least I will be put out of my misery! Anyway there is a very feint line, not as dark as the other one but it is there. I'm not getting too excited as I know it could be nothing but it has given me some hope for today at least (which I'd lost this morning, despite being v positive most of the 2ww.) So I guess I'll just do another tomoorow and see if it's still there or if if it gets any darker. 

Does anyone know if there is a chance it could still be some pregnyl left though? My shot of 10,000 was at 8.30pm on Thursday 29th Nov? Know it normally leaves body at 1000 units per day but was really ill following Monday eve with sickness and diarrohea so not sure if that would effect how quickly it goes?!

Sorry for long ramble. Will probably post on peer support later anyway to see if anyone knows but for now going to get ready and do a bit of Christmas shopping.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

ah hello ladies.... 

smila-youre going away for the wend,lucky you.ive just phoned in sick.got a bad throat.hope you have fun and have a bfp!!!!

cao-lister test 14days past ec.are you 14days past ecthat jab will be gone by now as its 16 days past it.buy a fr or a cb and do them if you want to test.good luck   i recon if youve got faint lines its a good sign   

as for me very anxious because of tuesday.getting very close to starting tx properly now.all the emotions because of wonderin if it will work or not.and if it does if il mc or not.im not very well either.got bad throat and gone off sick.not going in when i feel like this.

hayley


----------



## cao

Hayley- Sorry your feeling poorly. Hope you are tucked up in the warm being looked after by your DH. Ec was on Saturday 1st Dec and blast transfer was on Thursday 6th. Did first response this morning to get feint line so I guess it's just a case of waiting until the morning to see what happens then. Hope you feel better soon.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

cao-i recon you have got a bfp!!i tested from day 10 past ec and got a clear line uptill test day and got a bfp.lots of luck       

as for me i have af pains still  i think my body wants an af.had more spoting earlier but more of a purple colour,strange.


----------



## cao

Hi
Tested again this morning and line is definately fainter (DP reckons this line comes up no matter what when you test.) Will still do test on Tuesday as Dr Thum said test 12 days after et which will be then but to be honest I'm not expecting any line to show at all by then (although of course a small part of me can't help but have a bit of hope.) Cried lots this morning but I guess it will get easier. 

Might not come on for a bit so if I don't hope you all have a lovely Christmas.

cao


----------



## Smila

Cao - Suggest testing when Dr told you and do it with a digital test so that you are clear about the results. It will say positive or negative. Those other tests always leave some room for doubts which can also be stressful. The best luck in the world for you.     

Hayley - That is it, you will be starting tx soon. How exciting. Best of luck      

I am here in France, chilling and eating great food... Tomorrow, I may be getting a BFN so a little tense now but trying to chill...

Hello to all girls!

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

smila&cao-wanted to wish you both lots of luck ladies    


tomorrow is another day and hope you both get a bfp


----------



## wishing4miracle

looks like im taking an early night.i feel drained and ill.great when we're going to london tuesday.and ive got neices school play tomorrow night.nearly cried last yr as there was so many children there.wanted to take one home   been sneezing all blommin day and got work tomorrow.


----------



## Smila

Hayley - Hope you feel better soon   
Cao - I was just reading a BFP diary and the lady also mentioned a faint line and she was PG so definitely there is a chance see below          



> _After the initial shock we didn't believe it so we did another test ( the official one from the clinic) and that was positive too! (The pink line was quite faint though). _


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-so have you a bfp mrs


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-hang on you got a test from the clinic?how comeweve never had one from them the swines


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sorry to but in;
Hayley - I think Smila was just copying a bit from someone's 2ww diary who also got a faint BFP, I don't think she's really tested already  

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Just popping in

Cao wishing you the best for your official test sweetie, i had similar before my test date and resigned myself to a bfn 2 days before oficial test date, i had a beta test (blood test) at my clinic, test date the hpt was still a bfn, but my levels were 109, my clinic told me that often a bfp isnt picked up by the tests as they just arent sensitive enough, which is when they do a hpt test they say 16 days past ec at earliest

Wishing you all the best for a 

Smila  for a  tomorrow

Hayley sorry to read that you are feeling poorly, you have been a huge support to the  ladies amongst others around the boards your a sweetie pie.

I hope that your feeling a tad better tomorrow, wishing you all the best of luck for your pill scan on tuesday     I so want this to be your time i really do!

Smila hasnt tested (welll not that i know of anyway) as Helen said its a quote from someones 2ww diary  in my time of modding here, about 2 yrs havent heard of anyone getting a pg test from the lister

Helen, hope that your doing well

Mitch, cj, julie, allyson hope you and bumps are all ok

Sorry to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Emily - I'm fine thanks!  as big as a house but I shall not complain  .  Lovely to see your doing so well      

Cao - I still haven't given up hope for you yet either. With my ds, it took probably about 4 - 5 days until the test got a decent amount darker!    

Helen xx


----------



## Smila

Hayley my test is tomorrow but I think it will be a BFN. I should go to sleep but dragging as keep thinking about that...


----------



## poppy05

hi girls

sorry not been here for ages
been soooooo busy

cao and smila good luck girls       got fingers crossed for you both  

just to let you know, i started the pill today, was bit of a surprise really, i rang in with my day 1, expecting to be told to go and collect the pill in january, but lena told me to go to gp and get some and start today! 
my recipient has cancelled her tx, so they are finding me a new lady, am quite glad as i had a funny feeling that the last lady wasn't really bothered and not excited, and i want my recipient to be as excited as i am    

hello to all you girls, i will try and keep up with you all
love Danni x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls!

Just popping on to wish Smila & Cao loads of luck for those BFP's!!!    

Hayley, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun!!    

 to Danni, Em, Helen and Nic and anyone else I've missed!!  

I'm back on the rollercoaster!    Been matched, just waiting for start date!  

Maria x


----------



## Smila

*Dear all,* thank you so much for your best wishes and support. I really do not know how I would have coped. Helen, Danni, Em, Hayley, Cao, Ann Marie,

*Hayley * - The girls were right about the test, I was only quoting s.o.

*Cao * - Good luck tomorrow   

And finally - I think I got a  but will confirm with a blood test tomorrow. It did say pregnant.
I am scared as I know everything can go terribly wrong moving forward but thrilled and in shock.   

I will e-mail properly soon. This needs to sink in as it hasn't though... I feel like I am in a dream and that may not be real....

Smila


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Huge congratulations Smila!!!! 

      

What a lovely Christmas present!    Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy! 

Maria x


----------



## Smila

Thanks Maria   for everything 

It is still early days though... Will take it a step at the time...

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila- congrates to you!!!!!well done.
so happy for you.what a christmas pressie a.

danni-oh well done.looks like your tx will come soon then you think then.any ideas on when youre starting??

mjp-well done on the match.any dates yet??

heffalump-feelin alittle better ty.hows things going for you??

cao-where are you?  hoping you got that lovely bfp   

well slowly getting better.dreadin tomorrow.last time i was scaned was a couple of days into the mc  so seeing that screen tomorrow will be horrible i think.thank you ladies for your well wishes 

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi hayley

tommorow will be fine hun,just take some deep breaths and relax, and remember that this time next year you will be looking at your healthy baby on that screen, think positives tommorow hunnie

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-hello stranger hows things been??  i hope things have been alittle beeter for you since the ec ect    i hope youre ok.  seems like im the next to embark the horrid train.......


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya hayley

im ok thanks hun, amnot looking forward to starting tx again next year though. Might leave it til sept rather than march, am still thinking about it.

You will be fine honey, this has to be the one for you     
i will be here for you throughout hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler- i think im just being paranoid.i keep thinking they might delay tx as there might be somethin wrong on the scan tomorrow.i hope not


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaw hun, I hope not, i think we think the worst so we dont get that massive 'drop' like we have had before, its a safety mechanism our heads do i think. (if that makes sence)
Im sure it willbe fine hun.     

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats  Smila on your    Merry Christmas !!!

Heres wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy .xxxxx

Hello ladies - good luck for your scan Hayley -    

Maria congrats on being matched - hope you get your start date soon    

cao - any news hun , keeping everything crossed that you also get your dream ..... I tested 13 days post ec  and had a very faint line, i did several tests  including digital  ones - some were fainter than others to . xxxx

Danni - congrats on starting pill - hope you get re-matched quickly    

Ann Marie - how are you ? Hope youve been taking things easy ... 

Em, Ally, and all other bumps - hope you are well xxxx

A quick update from me - all is well with bump and I - have another MW appointment onThursday  and should get blood results back which hopefully will be fine,  nothing new really just finished xmas shopping  over the weekend ,  DH  wants to go out sales shopping so  will treat him then....

Speak soon 

CJ xxxx


----------



## Smila

*Maria, Hayley, Danni, CJ, Ann-Marie, Heffalump* - Thanks for your messages, means a lot   

*Cao * - I hope you're okay 

*Hayley * - How was the scan? 

*Maria * - Any idea of when you start tx? 

 to everyone else

Smila


----------



## cao

Hi!

Smila- Congratulations on your BFP, that is fantastic news. Hope you are having a nice holiday.

Hayley- How did scan go today? Hope all was ok. 

Danni- Great news about sarting the pill, hope they find you a recipient asap. I expect they must have someone in mind if they want you to start the pill straight away.

Maria- Well done on being matched. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle.

Ann Maria- How are you? Hope things are ok.

CJ- Glad you and bump are good. Well done on getting the Christmas shopping, still have most of mine to do.

Em and Helen- Thank you for your good luck wishes. Hope you are both ok.

Thanks everyone for asking after me, sorry not been around. Wasn't going to come on at all but wanted to see how Smila got on and also how Hayley's scan went today. Is not looking too hopeful for me I think, tested again today and line is so faint (is probably mostly in my head!) This is 12 days past et with a 5 day old blasto so am sure it should be darker by now. Also getting really bad period type pains but no period yet, dread going to the toilet. DP got me a Clear Blue digital tonight so will do that in the morning, think I'm brave enough now to actaully see a 'not pregnant', cried so much on Sunday. Have been looking into it and reckon my lovely embie tried to implant and then didn't do anymore. Couldn't get hold of Lister today which was a bit of a pain, will try again tomorrow. Will pop back on to let you know how it goes but I'm not expecting anything other than 'not pregnant' (although secretly hoping for a christmas miracle.) Thanks again, sorry for the ramble.

cao


----------



## Smila

*Cao * - So sorry to hear that, let's still wait tomorrow to make sure, especially considering you did not get your period. You are the sweetest thing Cao and it will work for you soon. You even find the time to send me lovely wishes with the uncertainty you're going through. Bless you.

My most positive thoughts are with you          

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

ikklesmiler-how are you today?hope youre ok

curly-hope you and bump are still doing ok.whats the bloods for??

smila-again congrates to you.only 15 days till scan   good luck 

cao-keep positive girly   every hpt has dif dye in it.at first it maybe faint but slowly get darker.its not that far from you test day is it??it wont be dark yet.lots of luck  

well thank you ladies for all your well wishes.took ages in lister today and it was quiet.our app was at 2pm and sat the scan side only one couple there.had our scan at about 205pm and then came out at about 215pm and sat there till 310pm to see nurse waitin around.anyway all is going ahead.i start dr on 23,stims on 29th and going in for stims scan on the 2nd jan.so hopefully all systems go from now on.so i got me drugs and everything.got a purple lid sharps box this time around.not long come home so tired.

hayley


----------



## cao

Smila- Thank you for your lovely message. How are you today?

Hayley- Great news on starting dr. Did they say anything about pains? My official test day according to DR Thum was yesterday which was 12 days past et, this seems later than others.

Ann Marie- Thanks for your pm, will do proper message later as haven't got long. Sorry. Hope you are ok.

Well am even more confused this morning! Did a clear blue digital and it says pregnant! I know this could just be hormone from embie trying to implant but at least I know there is some hcg there and I am not going totally mad, seeing lines which aren't there. Still really worried as normal tests haven't got darker from Saturday to Tuesday (even seemed lighter to me.) Also getting lots of period type pains, which I'm sure are getting worse as I've had them from quite early on. Anyway I better get ready, it is party day today and Santa is visiting, I've been up since 4.30am so am not sure how I'll last the day!!

cao


----------



## curlyj28

Cao - hun I think you got your dream !!!! CONGRATULATIONS  

Period Pains are quite common and i had them badley for several weeks after my BFP  also  some tests dont have a lot of dye  which is why the line appears quite faint - if you got a pregnant on clear blue digital though i would say your pregnant !!!

So pleased  for you , you could arrange a blood test at docs to put your mind at rest


----------



## poppy05

cao, your so pregnant hunni! congratulations


----------



## allybee17

cao I'd say you are defo pregnant too so stop stressing Hun get yourself booked in to your local epac department to get an early scan to put your mind at ease!!!! you arrange this by seeing your GP you have to lay it on thick thou, as they don't like to offer you an early scan unless there is a real problem but just tell them how stressed you are and about the pain your feeling.

just to let you know i had all sorts of period type pains right up to 12 weeks so I'm sure it's all just your body accepting the embryo.

CONGRATULATIONS on getting a BFP 

Allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

*hi all

just a quick update from me, i had a call from the clinic today, apparently there is nothing wrong with DHs sperm after all, so I could have kept my eggs and may have been doing my test tommorow!!!! You can imagine how angry,confused and upset i am at the moment.. they said they dont know whats happened. Im meant to be getting a call from the consultatnt tommorow,.... we will see.....

Ann Marie    *


----------



## cao

Me again!

CJ- Thank you for your message. Is reasurring that others have had period pains and still gone on to be very pregnant. Am going for blood test tomorrow so hopefully that will let me know whether we are in with a chance or it was just my lovely embie trying to implant. Hope your midwife app goes well tomorrow.

Danni- Thank you! I hope so much that you are right it is all I want for Christmas (and all the Christmas' after this one too!) I cried so much on Sunday when the line wasn't any darker and had convinced myself it was just embie trying to implant, I have never wanted to be so wrong in all my life and I hope tomorrow's blood test shows that.

Allyson- How are you and the bump (s)? Any sign of that Christmas birth yet?! Thank you for your message. If blood test is ok (keeping everything crossed!) will ask for early scan at Lister as my dr has been really bad with anything IVF related and I know it would be a nightmare asking for scan, thanks for the advice though. Also thanks for reasurring me about the pains, they just feel so much like period is going to start is hard not to think that is what's going to happen.

Ann Marie- As you know already I think it's awfula nd I don't understand how they can make a mistake like that. Hope you find out more tomorrow. You know where i am if you need to talk.

Hi to Em, Mitch, Julie - Hope you and bumps are all ok.

Smila- Hope you are ok and holiay is going well. Is it starting to sink in yet that you are pregnant?!

Hayley- Hi, how are you?

Hello to anyone I've missed, brain is not working at all after Christmas party day, (argh!!!) I can't believe how much some children can eat! Was lovely when they went to see Santa though and how they really believed they needed to be quiet so that Rudolph didn't get scared on the roof!

I eventually got hold of Lister and Leena suggested testing again in morning and if it's still faint to have a blood test. Anyway is nightmare at work at moment so I booked to have blood test at the Agora in Hove (which is linked to Lister anyway and much closer to me.) Going in at 9.15am and hopefully should have result in the afternoon. I just feel like I need to know now what is happening. I know GP's do do blood but mine is such a nightmare I don't even think it's even worth asking. 

Hope everyone is ok. Thank you for all of your support.

cao


----------



## curlyj28

cao - good luck for tomorrow - heres some      

Ann -Marie - i really hope you get some answers tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is ok  sorry for lack of personals but gotta dash as I'm trying to win an auction on eby and time is nearly up !!!

xxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

cao-congrates on your bfp!!!!!!!! you did it.good luck for your bloods  

alleybee,curly-hello ladies.hope youre all doing ok and bubbas are doing well.

danni-hows the pill going??

ikklesmiler-well what can i say.so sorry to hear this    what do they think theyre blo*dy doing!!!!!      how can they mix something like this up.how  dare they.how can they get results mixed up i dont know.i hope you get those answers tomorrow   its like sometimes i think they think we are just lumps of meat sometimes on a production course and all they want is our eggs!!!!!sod us,we want your eggs!!!!!i dont know what to say.i feel for you lovey    but always remember you gave a wonderfull gift after all you went through.i know you didnt get to your test day tomorrow but the other lady may have and youve maybe helped achieve their dream.it doesnt excuse what lister has done though   i cant believe theyve done it.we are all here for you. 

well im angry now because what youve been through ikklesmiler   .as for me not much happenin.thinkin of sunday.lots of what ifs going through my head.if it will work or not.got to keep positive.got accu tomorrow.hopefully it will ease things abit.going to get him to look at my back.its been bad.bad pains in bum and traped nerve and leg gives away.oh im getting old 

hayley


----------



## Smila

*Cao * - I told you those digital tests are much nicer and clearer!!! How stressful though... First you think yes then you think no... Did you get the blood test to confirm? I am fine though have 0 typical PG symptoms so I will not really realise and believe it before the scan I guess... You know what I am like... A realist by nature...    to your test but if digital says PG, you are very likely to be   

Holiday has been great, wish I could drink more French wine though!

*Ann-Marie * - As I mentioned on the other thread, I really do not get how they suddenly found this out and give you a call? If I was you, I would ask them very specific questions to get your head around what happened exactly. That said, you cannot go back in time though for piece of mind I am sure you may feel better if you really get down to what happened. For example, were they refering to s.o. else's sperm on the day of you EC? Good luck and    for you

*Hayley * - How are you doing today?

*To all other ladies* -   

Smila


----------



## Smila

Another quick one - question  

I did the blood test on Tue and  it said 144. The lady said that was good. Does anyone know what is it that they measure and whether 144 sounds okay?

Any thoughts may help  

Thank, Smila


----------



## cao

Hi!

Ann Marie- How did it go with consultant today on the phone? What they did say? Hope you are ok.

Smila- Glad you are having a good holiday. I'm assuming they measure the hcg in the blood test. On peer support someone has asked ques about low hcg and someone has given them website to look at. Sorry can't remember what the actual website was but was on there yesterday eve so hopefully you should find it ok. Will have a look in a minute.

Hayley- Thank you for your congratulations. How are you feeling now?

Hi to Em, Mitch, CJ, Allyson, Julie- Hope bumps are doing well.

Danni and anyone I've missed- Hello!

Had really crap eve. Did blood test ok at Agora, Phoned Lister at 3.45 and eventually got through jsut to confirm I was waiting for test result and that they would be phoning it through. They said it should be ready between 4 and 5 and Diante said it was still in lab and she'd get back to me, I asked what time they'd be closing and she said 5pm. Anyway I waited and waited, daren't even go to loo incase they phoned while I was in there! It got to 4.45 so I started to phone them, continued phoning til just after 5 and no one picked up so left a message and thought great that's it for tonight. Needed to go into town and phone rang at 5.30 by the time I realised it was too late and I'd run out of credit on phone so couldn't ring back until I met up with DP, I even tried a phone box but by the time I ran to one Diante must have gone! I was so annoyed I know they are busy but I didn't move from the phone for an hour then when I thought that was it for the night I miss the call and can't ring them back. Diante did leave a message but it was just that they had result and to phone tomorrow before 1pm. Surely if it had been good she would have said all was ok. I know it's only another night but this has been going on since Saturday and I just can't cope with the 'do we have a chance or it was just embie trying to implant' anymore.

cao


----------



## Smila

*Cao * - so sorry about this ongoing wait you are having to experience... What a bore... Regarding the message, I do not think it means that it is bad. My experience with the Lister is that they never detail results in voice mails. Try to sleep or do something to distract yourself until tomorrow AM. Easier said than done I know...

Thanks for the advice, I al going to the peer support to check it out.

 Smila and  for tomorrow


----------



## cao

Thanks Smila, I wrapped 27 chocolate lollies and badges which took up a bit of time! Hope you found website ok was under Help- BFP but low hcg (Not that I think yours is low!) website was- http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single (Sorry only cut and pasted it so think you'll have to go to Peer Support for direct link.) Was really interesting to see how low and how high some people's hcg levels were and went on to be ok so I guess whatever they say today as long as it isn't zero there might be a chance.

Have been awake since 2.30am and did another CB digital at 2.45 which came up pregnant. I said I wasn't going to do another today but just had to. Am sure it came up bit quicker than on Wednesday but I guess I might be imagining that!

Anyway am starving (my body probably thinks its lunch time as I've been up for so long!) so I'm going to go and make some toast. Have a good day.

cao

/links


----------



## allybee17

cao hope you get the call today and lister never ever leave results on voicemail so don't think it's bad news. 

your gonna be bankkrupt at this rate with all the tests your doing so chill hun your gonna be fine xx Allyson


----------



## cao

Phoned Lister this morning and my result is only 39, Diante said this is pregnant but low. I've looked at what it should be for 14 days past transfer (which was when I had blood test) and it should be so much higher (I read around the 700's). Have scan booked for 2nd Jan but not really expecting to get to that point, have cried so much today. I know Diante has confirmed I'm pregnant but I feel like there is no hope. 

Sorry there's no personals, I hope everyone is ok.

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Cao    Your hcg blood level is low but this doesn't mean that you won't go onto have a healthy pregnancy hun. Have you got another blood test booked? Because it's the next one that will indicate whether all is going in the right direction or not - Numbers should double every 48 hours or so. Have you had any spotting? I had a single fresh blast transfer and my hcg blood level 13dpo was 57. My next test a couple of days later was 49, sadly I miscarried a week later. 

My heart goes out to you hun at this uncertain time    I know how hard this is for you. Hopefully your next test will show a significant rise and all will be well at your scan on 2nd Jan    

Thinking of you, Maria x


----------



## cao

Thank you Maria your message really does mean alot to me. No spotting and no second blood test booked as all closed for Christmas. In a way I don't want another one either, know that's silly as I'd find out what was going on but at the moment I really can't face it. On Saturday I was thinking positively as had a faint line 14 days past ec, by Sunday I was really worried as lines weren't getting any stronger (seemed lighter actually), I had a little hope on Wednesday when I had a 'pregnant' on a cb digital and now I just feel like I can't deal with it all anymore. I had a blast transfer and this test was 14 days past et (19 past ec) is so hard knowing it's all so close yet just out of my reach.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

smila-your levels seems fine.how many days past ec did you have it?

cao-i dont really know what to say lovey   im hoping you just have a slow imlpanter in there.have you done a norm hpt rather than a dig one lately??havin no bleedin or cramps and probs is a good sign.i want to tell you what happened with me.i had my first bloods done at 16 days past ec,13 days past et and they were 57.at this level i tried to stay pos but knew my levels were low.2 days later 18 days past ec ,15 days past et they were only 87 .still trying to keep positive.i then had another one done at 22days past ec ,19 days past et and they went upto 507 which i thought was heading ito the right direction but mc at 6wks6days.i knew things were going wrong.i had spotin from 10 days past ec which i classed as implant spotin so upt me cyclogest and it stopped .but at 5wks6days it started again and had a scan.everything was in the right place,good lining ect but my hpts got lighter and lighter and i mc.i really hope its just one of those things for you.benn there myself i dont want anyone else in that situation.its a horrid one to be in.all through out from bfp to mc i worried all the time and didnt get to enjoy the pg.one thing id like you todo at the min for me is to stop thinkin about levels and hpts and think of the moment and enjoy your pg.what will be will be.things can go either way.i just hope they go the right way  enjoy this time lovey.youve done it.youre pg.i wish i could turn back to time not to worry and enjoy every day,minute,second i/we had with our little one but all i was doing was worrying and forgot i had a miracle inside me.we are all here if you need a chat or anything.take care    

alleybee&mjp-hello hows you ladies doing??

as for me not much happenin.only 2 pills togo now    

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

well tomorrows the big day


----------



## Smila

*Cao* - Thanks for the threads and www you gave me, I read it all and your levels mean very little in isolation of some follow-up test. However, for now, digital and blood tests say you are PG and not otherwise so try to enjoy it a little   . Try to take this a step at the time. For now, this is very good news. I am also very cautious an realistic and don't believe anything before I see it  so I can totally understand your caution. If you could do a blood test on the 27th Dec or so, that would probably take you out of your misery. I am seriously thinking of doing so as for now, I only have one test but god knows how this is all progressing. If I am to miscarry, I would rather know it is coming. I wish you the best of luck  in this difficult time of uncertainty and really hope good news will come your way very soon.           

*Hayley * - How great you're starting DR! You will probably be done in 3 weeks or so! Isn't that great! I really hope this is your time and your cycle Hayley so I would like to wish you the very best of luck    from the bottom of my heart!   

Also my levels were of 144 on day 15 past EC. But I should probably do another test to check whether they are doubling every 48 hours... as I have no PG symptoms at all so difficult to believe this all.   

*To all other ladies* -   

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh you ladies are being v quiet.....

cao-you trying to put the terrors in me  yes i recon in about 3 wks things will be fin by then.not long now i supose.just got me nasal spray ready for tomorrow.feels all abit strange doing this again.done anymore tests??


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hayley - I've just read your post on peer support hun - I'd say call the emergency number if you don't have a bleed when supposed to, but I'm sure all will go to plan!  Hooray for starting DR today! 

Cao - Thinking of you. I'd echo what Smila has said, you haven't had any spotting which is great! I had loads from 10 days past ec so knew all wasn't as it should be. I'd also encourage you to get another beta test done as soon as poss after Christmas to put your mind at rest  Big hugs hun 

 to everyone else!

Five days to go for me!  But I still haven't received my spray! Lena sent it out on Wednesday, hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow or the 27th?!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]  MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!  [/move]


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

mjp-looks like we are close at cycling.when you doing stimsgood luck


----------



## wishing4miracle

ok ladies you are very quiet now.seems like i post at least once in between all other posts.as there not many of us left


----------



## wishing4miracle

happy christmas ladies.....


----------



## 7sector

hi lister girls 

especially to all those i was in touch with a long time ago now if you remember me as its stranger here.
just letting you all know i gave birth to a baby boy yesterday 22nd at 1.02am weighing 8lb 1/2 oz.wer4e at home doing well getting used to the idea of being mummy to a newborn again and there demands is really strange but well worth. love to all i know Jeanette.


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya lister ladies

Apologies for my absence this week but i have had no internet at home, we are back up and runningfrom last night so have been catching up on the posts today

Cao and Smila  on your   may both of your levels keep on doubling     

Hayley hope the first day of D/R has gone well i so hope this will be your time you deserve it!

Maria  for starting your D/R in the next few days

CJ, Mitch, Allyson and any other bumps i missed 

Jeanette congrats on your little boy fabulous news

Ann Marie hows u hun

Danni hope your doing ok too hun

Wishing you all a very happy christmas and may 2008 bring all your dreams come true

Love Emxx


----------



## Smila

I am feeling pains and sad and tearful ... I am really not doing well is that normal? So emotional... I think I have an ectopic PG on the right side as it is hurting me so much... I have also been very moody and sensitive...

Still, would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas       

*Hayley and Cao* - Thinking of you two a lot      

From Smila


----------



## curlyj28

Just wanted to wish everyone a   Happy Christmas !!

Sending loads of     to Smila and Cao   

Good luck to those of you undergoing tx now and those starting in the new year !!

Bump rubs to all expecting .xxx

Keep well 

Love CJ xxxx


----------



## cao

Hi!

Hayley- How is the down reg going? Hope you are ok. Thank you for your message. Is just so hard to try to enjoy it when I think I'm going to need a miracle for my lovely embie to carry on. DP is being very positive but in a way this makes me feel worse as if anything happens it will be when I'm responsible for our embie (if that makes sense?) I keep looking for signs that things might be ok and when I don't see them I panic even more. I have been trying to think about what you said though about enjoying it and today I keep saying to myself I'm pg. Hoping embie will take the hint that it really is wanted so very much. Anyway, i hope you have a good Christmas and a very happy, positive 2008.

Smila- I know exactly how you feel. I have been in tears almost constantly since I spoke to Lister on Friday. Infact when I've not been crying I've been picking fights with DP, poor man. This part is so hard because we are so close you can almost touch it. I am sure the pains are probably nothing to worry about but you could always ring emergency number if it is really bad. Diante said on Friday to phone over the hols if I needed to. I hope you can try to enjoy Christmas day and that the new year brings with it your precious little baby.

CJ- Thanks for the positive vibes. Have a lovely Christmas, just think next year it will be your little ones first!

Em- Thanks for your message. I hope so much that things will be ok I would literally give up anything for the scan to show good news on 2nd. Hope you are feeling ok and bump is doing well. Have a lovely Christmas.

Jetabrown- Congratulations on the birth of your baby boy, what a wonderful Christmas present.

Ann Marie- Hope you are ok. Have a lovely Christmas.

Danni- Hi, happy Christmas I hope your cycle in 2008 brings you a very happy new year.

Allyson- Any sign of the twins yet? Hope you and bump are well. Happy Christmas.

Julie, Mitch- Hope bumps are doing well. Happy Christmas.

MJP- Thank you for your message. Think I might see if Agora can do them on 27th as I know they are opening for a few scans that day, I'm just so scared. I hope you have a lovely Christmas and  a wonderful new year.

Hi to anyone I've missed and Happy Christmas!

I'm a bit all over the place at the moment. Know the best thing would be to try to organise another a blood test but I'm so scared that it will be bad. Have been trying to do lots of Christmas shopping partly to feel a bit normal for awhile but mainly because I hadn't brought hardly a thing on Friday. Was a bit of a disaster though and ended up crying when I met up with DP for lunch on Saturday in middle of restaurant. Hadn't had AF pains too badly for a few days but definately seem stronger again today, I don't know if this is good or bad, please let it mean something good.

Anyway, Happy Christmas to you all,

cao


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies

Just popping in

Wishing each and everyone of you a very Happy Christmas

        

May all your dreams come true in the coming new year

Love Emxx​


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas.
Wishing you all the best for the new year.
I have decided to stay off FF for a while,I need time to ge over whats happened,especially after the latest news from the clinic about DHs sperm...its affecting me a lot more than i though it would and need some distance from fertility treatment at the mo, I hope you all understand.
I will be on to check my PMs but just wont be using the threads for a while.  So please PM me if you need to talk or want to talk, also please PM me with your news! Id love to hear how your cycles turn out but just cant go through them with you at the mo.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!  

Hayley - How is the down reg going? I'm only a few days behind you, should start stims on the 4th  

Cao - How are you hun? Been thinking of you over Christmas. Did you manage to get another beta test done?  

Ann Marie - Hope you're ok? I completely understand you needing to take a break from ff for a while, I think most of us have needed to at times. We're all hear for you when you're ready  

Jeanette - Congrats on your little santa! He's gorgeous!  

Allybee - Not long now! Any sign?   

  to Nic, Em, Danni, CJ, Smila and anyone else I've missed  

Maria x


----------



## Smila

How have you been? I hope you all had a lovely Christmas   

*Hayley, Maria* - Good luck with down regging!

*Cao * - Thinking of you with all my heart

I have been quite worried  since yesterday as I think something is seriously wrong . I have been having a brown discharge for 2 days now and I am freaking out . I am not in pain so I am not calling the emergency number for that but I am worried . My scan is in 4 days so hopefully they tell me I am okay - wish me   . I have 0 PG symptoms. That combined with the brown stuff makes me feel like I am not PG for much longer   . If you had any similar experience, please share. I really hope this does not mean ectopic, chemical or upcoming miscarriage... Please NO

A big  and  to all of you

A terrified Smila in need of


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Smila    

I can understand how worried you must be hun, but lots and lots of ladies get a brown discharge during the first trimester, this is usually old blood and nothing to worry about but understandably alarming. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know   Here's hoping the next couple of days fly by for you and you get to see your little bean all safe and sound!   Sending you lots of                

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.sorry no personals today.

i start stims last night and now looks like i will be giving them all away as dh has left me again.he first left me friday night  and was back last night now hes gone again.i feel so low and alone.


----------



## wishing4miracle

where are you ladies??


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies

Hayley, sorry to read your recent post re your DH  there are no words, just be kind to yourself, there are lots of ladies to offer support should you need it

Cao and Smila hope that all is going well with you and your levels

Smila as Maria has said it can be common to experience some bleeding at this stage perhaps call the lister and ask for their advice

Ann Marie thinking of you sweetie, we all need a time out every so often, i hope when you feel ready you will be able to rejoin the other ladies here  

Allyson how r u sweetie

CJ, Mitch hope those bumps are coming on well

Maria hope that the D/R is going well, not long until stims now sweetie hoping and praying this is your time

Hi to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Smila

*Hayley * - I am so sorry to hear that. I have PM you.   

*Maria * - Thank you so much for your kind note. You are right, I need to chill a bit . Good luck at your baseline scan and wishing you the best cycle!    

*Em * - Thanks for your comments and support as well    Hope you are well   

*Cao * - Thinking about you a lot these days    

*To all other ladies* -    and   

My brown stuff stopped today (relief) and my scan is now in less than 3 full days. I really feel the need to know where I stand now! _Time goes by so slowly for those who wait... _

I do not actually feel PG at all. The only things that have changed are: bigger and sorer boobs, more frequent trips to the bathroom, some pain around my ovaries when I strech (more at the beginning, could also be EC related), a pain just underneath my breasts, on the stomach, every now and then in addition to that brown stuff and being a little more sensitive than usual. So overall, not your typical nausea, apetite... symptoms! Let's see what that means!

Take care everyone and thanks for being here   

Love, Smila


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Sorry I've not been around for a bit, went to see parents for a few days.

Hayley- Am so sorry to read your news. I hope whatever the issues are you can resolve them in one way or another. This has been such an awful year for you both I hope next year is so much better.

Smila- Glad the bleeding has stopped. I've also read about brown blood being old and that lots of women have it and go on to have very healthy pgs although I know when it's happening to you it doesn't matter how common it is it's still a worry. I have been a nightmare either crying uncontrollably or being in such a bad mood I can't stand to be near anyone. I'm just hoping this is pg hormones but suspect it's just the stress of it all. I hope you are ok now. I think I'm having my scan just before you at 10.15. Although I need to know what's going on it feels me with dread.

Em- Hope you and bump are doing well.

Maria- Hope you had a good Christmas. How is the down reg going? Hope you are feeling ok. Didn't get another beta done in the end. To be honest I've been such a mess I don't think I could have faced it. Have just decided to wait and see the result on 2nd at least this will tell us definately either way. 

CJ, Mitch, Julie- hope you and bumps are well.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Nothing much to report from me, apart from being an emotional wreck, although do feel a little better today, no tears at all! Want to know what's going on but at the same time don't (if that makes sense?!) Have been getting some AF type pains plus some other funny feelings which I can't really describe, this could mean just about anything so trying not to get into another mad panic, will know all in less than 2 days.

Anyway, just want to wish you all a Happy New Year. I really hope in 2008 all your dreams come true.

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR LISTER GIRLIES!![/fly]

Smila & Cao - Hope your scans went well today girls!! Let us know!!       

Hayley - How are things with you now hun? Hope you and dh have sorted things out? 

Em - Thanks for your well wishes 

Maria x


----------



## cao

Only saw small sack, too small for dates. Got to go for another scan on Monday but Marie Wren said she wasn't expecting there to be any change. She said they would tell me to stop taking cyclogest on Monday and I should bleed after that. I can't describe how incredibly sad I feel at the moment. Won't be around for quite awhile i think.

Smila- I really hope all went well with you today.

Good luck to everyone.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

mjp-good to see youre going good.not long now till your baseline scan.hows everything going?hope its not havin bad side effects

cao,smila-wheres your news ladies?i hope your scans went well   

heffalump- hows your diabetes going?have you got it controlled yet??

we things seem to sorting themselves out between me and dh.we went for the scan today and all is going well.theyve upt me dose for tonight and tomorrow night to 225 and ive got another scan friday.we spent some money today which we havent in ages and spent over £60 in hmv.this might not sound much to you ladies but it is to us as ive been really tight with spending on things we dont really need.never mind dh was happy.it was mainly stuff for him.got to clinic an hr late as trains were palying up.the silly nurse had 3 attemps to get a veein.once in one arm and twice in the other.nevermind she was only doing her job.

hayley


----------



## wishing4miracle

cao-oh i am sorry.try and keep positive for your next scan.things may change


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh no Cao hun!! I don't know what to say sweetheart    I'm so so sorry!!  Sending you huge hugs  


Hayley, god I'm so pleased you and dh are back on track, phew!! I'm fine thanks, not too bad down regging this time but looking forward to starting stims!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Cao so sorry to read your news sweetie sending you a big big  

Hayley glad that you and dh are doing ok, sending lots of      to grow them follies

Maria hows the D/R going almost time for stims for you    

Smila and Ellesse hope your both ok

Mitch, Julie, Allyson hope you and bumps are ok

As for me as Hayley asked about the diabetes well its still not great unfortunately
I now inject insulin twice a day and i had few good days where one reading a day was just 0.2 over but the last two days, its been unstable, have had a couple of hypos and keep getting messed about with the gp getting the needles and strips for the monitor so have gp appt tomorrow and hope they can get the prob sorted

Am due for a review with the diabetes centre tomorrow i think but still waiting for appt for clinic
Updated pics in the gallery 

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

heffalump-i understand how frustrating it must be for you.my mum has diabetes through old age,well shes 61 now not that old.on my mums low days she norm goes down to 2/3. something.your levels go wow low.when she found out she was 19 something and she had to control it through medication and alsorts to get it down.now shes having the prob of going low in the night early morn.she controled it alot by diet and lost alot of weight and now shes a nightmare with kick starting on sweet stuff.she loves a beuno bar or 2 during the day.anything sweet she trys and gets away with.hopethings get better for you.im guessing when you have your little one it will go away??

smila,cao-thinking of you still no news smila?? 

mjp-good luck for tomorrow 

well im ok.day off again. this tx merlarky aint doing my pocket anygood.im sat here with a hot water bottle and a drink.come on follies grow for me


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Em - You poor thing    Hope they get you sorted today hun  

Hayley - Thanks for the good luck wishes. I've got my baseline scan tomorrow but won't start stimming until Monday or Tuesday now as my recipient isn't ready    I'm a bit disappointed but these things can't be helped. Good luck for your follie scan tomorrow!    

Smila - Hope all is well sweetheart?    

Nic - We'll be stimming pretty close together now!!    

Love to all, Maria x


----------



## Smila

Hi,

Quick message from work. Sorry did not get a chance yesterday...

*Cao * - So sorry to hear your  news.   

My scan yesterday was okay for now, 1 out of 2 embies made it . I am pleased but know so well that I still have such a long way to go . They also emphasised the risk of miscarriage... So keeping it real.

Once again, I am really sorry *Cao*   . All my best thoughts are with you.    and    for the future. You were really almost there. It will happen Cao.   

Love, Smila


----------



## allybee17

hello eveyone just to let you all know my twins arrived on the 28/12/07 very unplanned my placenta raptured so it was all a bit of an emergency had to have a c section but both babies arrived saftly at 1am chloe came into the world at 1am weight 5lb 3 and elliot 1 min past 1 weight 5lb7. they are so cute and lovely we are all so very happy and spend all the days just staring at them. photos will follow

i wish all of you here a very happy new year and hope that you all get your dreams very soon xx Allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Allyson congratulations on the arrival of Chloe and Elliot   

Em - checked out your pictures - lovely bump you got there  

Maria - sorry your stimming has been delayed (well kind of sorry   cycle bud!!!!)

Hayley   Good Luck with everything

Cao     Fingers crossed a little miracle happens for you 

Smila Congratulations, fingers crossed for a happy 7+ months for you

Nic


----------



## *~Nic~*

p.s Check out my ticker!!!! Started down reg today!!!!!!     

x


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

sorry ive been awol for a bit
i havent read through to catch up properly yet, but Allybee i did see your news, congratulations babe, im so happy for you  

I just wanted to pop on to tell you my news,
Ive been matched and i start DR on monday!  
Im praying this cycle will be 3rd time lucky.

love to you all
Danni x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Danni - Woooooohooooooo!!! More cycle buddies... Me, You, Nic and Hayley!!    

Allybee - Huge congrats on the birth on Chloe & Elliot!! Lovely names too!!    

Right I'm off - Chilli is burning!! 

Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Danni and Nic... good luck girls!!!!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

Cao - Im so sorry to here your news hun I really am   

Nic - Good Luck hun Keep in tuch..

Ally - Wow congratulations hun Im so pleased for you   

Hayley - Good news that you worked things out with your DH....

Maria danni nic - good luck to all of you    

Hello to anyone I have missed  

Just a quick update from - Nearly 26 weeks pregnant now I have a small bump and she likes to kick me from about 10pm so Im not sleeping much at the mo ....

Speak Soon 

Julie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

alleybee- congrates to you    strange as i was looking on your profile this morn thinking they should be with you soon.you must feel so happy.looking forward to pic. 

danni-good to see youre ready togo.was it out of the blue on how soon you were sartin dr??didnt know you were doing it so soon.good luck.

ikklesmiler-hows you doing??did you get anymore feed back from lister?? 

mjp-time will soon fly.youl be ok.good luck for your baseline scan 

nic-good luck for your dr  didnt know you were dr so soon either.howsit going?

smila-well done on your scan  whens your next one?

cao-thinkin of you lovey  

luckystars-26wks  wow wheres that gone?? 

heffalump-hope you ok 

well still sat with a hot water bottle.hope its not too cold tomorrow.going to bed in a min.feeling really tired.

hayley


----------



## curlyj28

Wow - so much is going on !!!!

Congrats Ally on the arrival of Chloe and Elliot    . xxxxx Can't wait to see pictures !!

Danni & Nic & Hayley  good luck ladies    

MJP good luck for baseline scan   

Smila congrats on your precious cargo - heres wishing you lots of luck and good health for the next 8 months ..  

Cao - sorry hun to hear your news - are you back today for a re-scan  sending big   your way . xxxxx

Em -  hope you start feeling bettter soon , xxx

Lucky stars -  glad all is well with you , bump pic looks great !!!

Hi to ann marie and anyone else I have missed..

I have been fighting tonsilitis over new year but starting to feel better now , can't believe I only have 4 more weeks of work left    - DH and I have started to get nursery put together -  still have a few more bits to buy too ....

spk soon 

CJ xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

mjp-how did your scan go today? 

curly-oh you poor thing  hope you get better soon.must be horrid when you pg.i see your ticker your gone 31 wks now   not long togo.

cao-thinkin of you   

hello to all you other lovely ladies 

well went for scan today and things are going ok.i have 7/8 follies on my right and 13 on my left .the only prob is the biggest is 12mm at the mo.but i supose that aint too bad when ive only done6 injections so far.my bloods came back good and theyve risen quite abit so they want me todo 225 tonight and 150 saturday and sunday as they said they want to be curiuos because of the amount ive got i could have quite alot grow bigger over the next few days and they dont want me to over stim.so the next scan is on monday.hopefully they will start growing bigger by then.but hay ive got 20/21 there growing at the min just need to give them a boost the next few days to get them going abit more.also my linings thickening up well.it was 5mm something last scan 2 days ago and now its over 9mm so all going good.fingers crossed next scan monday 

hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Evening Girlies!

CJ - Sorry to hear you've been ill with tonsilitis    I've suffered with it lots of times so know how horrid it is    Good excuse to eat lots of ice cream tho!   Glad you're starting to feel better. How exciting, setting up nursery ready for bubs, enjoy! 

Hayley - Glad all went went today    Sounds like you've got a good number of eggies stashed away in there, nearly ready!      I think I saw you leaving at about 12.30 with your dh? 

Julie - Sounds like you've got a little night owl in there! Can't believe you're 26 weeks already! Infact all the pregnancies seem to be flying by on here! If I'm lucky enough to get a BFP this time    I bet mine will go on and on forever!  

All went well today thank-you girls   I managed to be seen an hour early, so arrived home at 7 tonight, instead of 10!! They've decided to start me on the same dose of Menopur as last time 225/150 alternate days, then reduce it after 4/5 days if my E2 level shoots up again. Looks likely I'll start stimming on Monday and have a stim scan on Friday, but they're going to call and confirm on Monday!

Hello to everyone else  

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-where were you sat??we sit around near the scanning rooms as its alot quieter and alot more cooler.i dont know what you look like so i dont know if i saw you or not.i had my hair up,black jacket and trousers and dh had a beige jacket and blue jeans on.cor you must have to travel quite far.where do you live??good news on your scan.good news you may start stims monday.good luck


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Just wanted to share this with you....  I start DR on tuesday!!!!!
I called the clinic today to find out what had happened with Dhs sperm last cycle (still havnt got answers on that one) and also to find out when i can cycle again, and they said i can start DR on day 21, which is tuesday coming!! Lena has put the drugs in the post for me today!!!  I am not egg sharing this time as i have the free cycle now for donating all in dec.I cant believe its happening now, im terrified, scared, nervous, excited, all those feelings in one, but am terrified the most.
I was going to start thinking about cycling march/april time, so this is a shock, but i think its good, i havnt much time to stress about it.
I am excited too, I could be preg in about 4-6 weeks!!!! omg omg omg!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-            i really hope this is the one for you and you get loads of eggs girly    wow you must be shocked with it happening so soon     wishing you lots of luck...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister Ladies,

Just popping in as i saw Ann Maries news

So pleased your starting again sweetie and so soon 

Danni hope all is going ok with the d/r sweetie

Maria glad that all went well with the scan  for starting stims on monday

Hayley glad that your scanwent well today also fab news 

Julie, ooh another nightowl bump, mine is much the same

Allyson fab news on arrival of your son and daughter wonderful news 

Smila, cao and anyone i missed 

Love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladieswhere are you all?

mjp-hows it going?not long now till stimming   hope you get that call tomorrow to tell you to start.good luck 

ikklesmiler-got your drugs yet??hope youre all ready togo.so pleased for you 

heffalump-hello.hope youre ok.  

smila-hows your pg going??any ms yet?

cao-thinking of you 

alleybee-hope you and your bubbas are doing well  no signs of pics yet,cant wait to see them 

curly-any better yet?  hope youre getting better.

danni-good luck for your dr tomorrow 

luckystars-hows your bump going??hope your getting some sleep now.

nic-hows things going?not seen you in awhile.

honeybee-not seen you either,hope youre all doing ok.

well got that other scan tomorrow.dh not going as work are being  so i have togo with the mil.oh the joy.at least i wont b alone.been feelin uncomfortable with afew twinges in me ovaries and lots of ewcm so hopefully alls going ok.will update tomorrow.


----------



## ikklesmiler

hingirls
just a quickie

Danni... good luck hunnie... the countdown is on!!!!

Hayley... hows it going hun? are you still on pill or DR now? ive lost where you were up to!!

My drugs arived saturday morning so im all ready for tuesadays first injection, 7pm... bring it on!!!!

hope everyones ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-im on stims now.going for 3rd stim scan today.last scan i had 7/8 on my left and 13 on my right,or could be other way around.the biggest was only 12mm so hopefully they have got bigger.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

[fly]GOOD LUCK HAYLEY FOR YOUR SCAN TODAY!![/fly]

Yes it was definitely you that I saw on Friday with your hair up! Wonder if you'll get a date for ec today??   

Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley

WOW!!! your treatment has really moved on!!

Good luck with your scan today hun, having so many follies they will grow that bit slower, im sure your scan will show a growth today      

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, hiya babe, OMG its here!   im off again
and you tomorrow, its so funny we are cycling together, you were amazing to me on my last cycle, you really helped me, and i said then i wanted us to cycle together so we can hold eachothers hand, and now look!  
i hope we have some appointments together, we can have coffee and chats
wouldn't it be funny if our EC was same day, we will have to ask for our beds to be next to one another!  
Anyway hun, best of luck to you       

Hayley, hope your scan goes well today, and shows some big fat juicy follies      

Hello to everyone else  

Love Danni x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni!!

ooooh bet your nervous now hun!!!

I have just spoken to the clinic and they are now saying i can take my berusilin any time of the day i want as long as i keep to that time every day!
So the evening dose must just be for egg sharers, strange isnt it! I will still take it at 5pm though.

Hun if we get to have EC the same day i want to share a room with you!!!!  OMG it would be a laugh!!!!

Well here goes for you hunnie!!  Good luck!!!           

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well just come back from london.tired as usaul.and guess what.....ive got ec on wednesday   i went and had my scan on my own as the mil came with me.i didnt really want her to see my **** wondering around in front of her face and a no no to me front bottom.well lets just say ive got loads of follies now and my ovaries are touchin each other.no wonder why i was uncoomfortable.i have about 25/26 all above 12/13mm,13/14 of those are bigger than 14mm.biggest at mon over 19mm.so im hoping they keep growing untill ec.then i went off to get bloods done and told mil she could come with me and she did.and the nurse asked in front of her when dh ejactulated last   i felt alittle embaraced but never mind.we  last night and was alittle uncomfortable but i was thinkin he needs to   soon so we did.and i was thinkin it could be the only time if tx works for months waiting so i thought might aswell  other than that all was good and ec wednesday  

ikklesmiler-good luck for your first jab tomorrow.  must feel strange doing it so soon.youll be ok.

danni-hope your dr started well today 

mjp-i expect i looked a mess.usually do at clinic.  i see so many posh people in there with their gucci bags and designer wear and then theres me  struff bag  hows things going?got that phone call yet? 

want to thank you all for your good wishes ladies


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley

WOW! EC wednesday! thats brilliant hun!
You have a fab number of follies too!!

Good luck hun.

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, OMG thats loads of follies  
your recipient is a very lucky lady, i hope you both get some big fat juicy eggs, that go on to make some big fat juicy babies!  
Good luck for wed hun, it seems to all be happening so quick for you now, 2ww soon!
Oh and poor you being asked infront mil when DH last    

2 hours til stab time!


----------



## Martha Moo

_*Hiya Lister lovelies

Just nipping in as i am tired (been up since 530 and was 2am before i got to sleep  )

Hayley fab news that EC is on wednesday sending lots of        and good luck vibes

I have to admit i did have a chuckle when you said about the nurse asking about ejaculation in front of the MIL     

Maria hope the first stims injection went well to day sending lots of       

Danni yay first day of Down reg hope the jabs go ok

Ann Marie, wow cant believe your starting tomorrow already lots of luck

Allyson hope that the babies are doing well and your managing some sleep!

cj, mitch, julie, smila, ellesse hope that bumps are all coming on well

cao thinking of you   

Hugs to anyone i missed

Emxx*_


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hayley - WOW      Your going to burst with your ovaries so full   (don't worry about what others look like - I sat next to a woman once in there who was wearing a Zena princess warrior tshirt, reading a zena princess warrior book and had a zena princess warrior bag - me thinks she was a bit of a fan  )
I wish I could stimm for such a short time.....I normally stimm for 15/16 days    - my follies grow so sloooooooooowly - and Dr T said at my last transfer that they may take a bit of a risk and stimm me for longer this time   as I had loads of immature eggs last time.

I have my baseline scan on wednesday so not expecting egg collection till end of the month.

Ann Marie and Danni - good luck for starting down reg

Marie - Good luck for starting stimms

Em - Go have a little nap!!

Cao - was your next scan today?  Thinking of you and DH and praying a miracle has taken place for you  

Hi to everyone else

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

WoW girls so much happening here. 

Hayley well done mrs you have some fab follies growing there, I am glad you have carried on with tx, this must be so hard for you but hey you have strength, ec on wednesday. you  will do great  

Ann marie brill that you have started d/regging again, wishing you lots of luck.

Danni great you have started too, this is the year    

Nic mrs fab news that you are good to go and this time make sure you get everything they said they will give you  

Marie   great you are stimming so quickly. hope this goes well for you and lots of wonderful follies grow  

Hi Em   how you feeling now?

Cao I hope your scan gave you better news hun, been thinking about you a lot today  

a hello to ellisse,smila,cj and julie hope you are doing fine girls.

A big congrats to allison on your twins a lil boy and lil girl congrats again

I have been a lil awol lately but read the thread and it is good to see so many of you are doing your tx together, wishing you lots of baby dust                      ........ your dreams will come true  

mitch
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch!

Hello my darling.

Was just on ******** and thinking about you  

Wow look how far gone you are   going so quick (maybe not for you  )

I shall certainly be making sure I get everything this time - and being that its the Lister prescribing the clexane and not the NHS I have every faith it will all be good!

Nic xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ive been thinking.i have ec on wednesday means test day will be on 23rd  not very long away all being well we get some good strong embies on board


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Hope nobody mines me posting, was checking everyone was ok. So much good news at the moment!

Smila- Think I sent you pm to say congrtulations but if not really pleased your scan went well and lots of positive vibes.

Allyson- Congratulations on the birth of chloe and elliot. Hope you are all doing well.

Nic, Maria, Danni, Ann Maria- Wishing you lots of luck for your cycles, looking forward to seing lots of BFPs very soon.

Julie- Your bump is lovely.

Em- Hope you and bump are doing well.

CJ- Hope you are feeling better now.

Hayley- Wow ec already, that's fantastic. Hope it goes really well on Wednesday and I see some lovely news from you very soon.

Mitch- Thank you. Hope you and bump and doing well.

Hi to anyone I've missed, sorry getting headache again and can't think properly!

Was meant to have second scan today just to confirm but changed to Tuesday as going to the Agora in Hove where they did my blood. Have to go on my own and just couldn't face train home from London as really not expecting good news after what Marie Wren said last week. Back to work today after Christmas hols which was hard, head was really nice though. Think it's been good for me to as only cried couple times today. Our next door neighbour had another baby in hols and I'm really pleased for them but knowing there is a new baby so close by has been hard. Anyway sorry didn't want to come on and be all depressing especially as so many fantastic things are happening on here at the moment. Wishing you all lots of luck and positive vibes.

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Yay Hayley!! EC on Wednesday!! You make me laugh   You didn't look a scruff bag at all!!      

Nic -   You get all sorts at Lister - I love people watching. I got dirty looks for texting in the waiting room last Friday by some snotty bloke, he muttered to his wife about it NOT being allowed! Then my son and I had a coffee and his wife piped up "Oh I've been so good haven't I love, haven't had any tea or coffee for ages!" Very SAD!! 

Cao - Big hug hun. Of course nobody minds you posting on here. You're still one of us sweetheart   Thinking of you xxx

Hello to Mitch, Em, Danni, Smila and everyone else!  

Just done my first jab, felt sick but done now! Come on follies.. G-R-O-W!!!!

Maria x


----------



## poppy05

Maria, your post did make me laugh, people are really very sad, i got some dodgy looks on thurs when i got my phone out, but the sad things is, i was switching the bloody thing off!!!
some people have nothing better to do than worry about what other people are doing, its so sad!
And the coffee comment was just ridiculous, i would have started slurping my coffee to make a point of how nice it is!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

cao-good luck for you scan today  hopefully there will be some better news for you. 

mjp-well done on your stims.grow follies grow   

danni-heelooo.hows things going so far??

well will be going back to london later early evening to the hotel.moneys dissappearin fast at min.is wind a side effect of the trigger jab?i seem to have lots today.got togo into town and sort some bits out.still havent paid anything yet  got to get dh to sort it out tomorrow.

hayley


----------



## poppy05

Hi Hayley, my 1st jab really hurt, took 2 attempts, 1st go the needle bounced off my tummy! 
Ive never had a prob injecting, im quite good at the old stabbing, but for some reason it didnt go right yesterday, the needles are a bit thicker than what im used to using, im sure i will get used to it though, the end of the day they have got to be done.
I did notice that after i had injected i felt a bit funny, like a bit spaced out? never had that either, oh well i'll be ok.
So how far do you have to come for the Lister then? glad we dont have to worry about hotels and stuff, we are bout an hour and half in car, so not too bad, although you dont half notice the bumps in the road after EC!


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-well we live in fareham which is near portsmouth.we have to travel by train and norm takes about 2hrs one way.as for your jabs,ive done all mine this cycle first time around.dont stab it in it hurts.i pinch and do the jab underneath my belly button slightly to the side.i slowly put it in and then it stops hurting.it hurts putin the needle in then stops.even the trigger didnt hurt last night and no bruise  do a dummy run with just the seringe and fine needle.thats what i did.good luck


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, im the opposite to you, i find stabbing it in quick hurts less than pushing it slowly, i think its cos the needle is a bit thicker, and i was a bit nervous, although i dont know why, last cycle i DR'd for 3 weeks, and stimmed for 18 days, and ended up giving myself over 60 injections!!  
And i couldn't jab anywhere near my belly button, i think i'd pass out, i hate belly buttons  
I do pinch the flab, and inject at the side of stomach, im sure tonights one will be ok, thanks for your advice though hun.
you do have a bit of a trek dont you? that adds the stress of all this to doesn't it? i get so fed up of all the travelling, especially when your ovaries feel like footballs and you got to sit in the car for all that time, oh well, lets hope this is the last time we have to do it eh? 
Enjoy your drug free day today! 
Fanny candles start tomorrow!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni

im sure tonights jab will be fine, remember the hot water bottle, it really helped me.

Will chat to you later hun, feeling really crap today for some reasonb.... and i havnt even started DR yet!! you knwo i feellike AF is gonna be here today....      I hope not

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Ann marie, sorry your feeling crap today babe, dont worry if AF arrives, it means less DR time surely?  
Anyway i shall text later, but good luck for 1st jab, hope its better than mine was  
you know where i am if you need a chat


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun

if af arrives today or tommorow surely that would mean i cant cycle?  oh i dunno... maybe i should call clinic, or maybe im stressing for nothing arrgghhh


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, calm down hunni,  
Ive had AF pains for over a week now, and been on the pill, im not actually due on for another 9  days, so god knows when im gonna come on


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-      fanny candles  not heard of that one before.i start cyclogest thursday morn.not looking forward to it.already constipated.think it maybe because of my ovaries though blocking the path .you dr and stimmed for along time  you must be a pro and injections.is the needle thicker for dr then??

ikklesmiler-youll be ok.im guessing youre not on pill as they jumped on you quick??dont worry about it.it will mean youll have a bleed quicker whilst dr .if you start dr today and bleed tomorrow i dont think theyll stop your cycle.it will be a good thing 

im getting slowly nervous now.worried about how many eggs we will have and how many eggs will be mature to inject.oh its all happening now

ladies of tx......



....and this yr we will all be mummies of 2008!!!!!!!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Danni what are you like eh?!    Fanny candles!!!!  

I've got to have 2 fanny candles a day for this cycle! Lucky me!  

Hayley, did I read that you have to have 2 also? Not sure, but they may give you a px for Gestone at ET? They gave it to me at my last frozen transfer as a precaution, she said they give it to everyone now but I never needed it. 2 fanny candles seemed to do the trick!   But I have it just incase I need it this time  

Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

well ladies im going to get ready togo to london.getting the 5.35pm train.oooohhhhhhh im excited but nervous.will update tomorrow when get back


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi danni and hayley (and everyone else of course!!)

hayely i hope i bleed ealier, that will be good!!
Good luck for tommorow hun, i bet you get lots of eggies!!!

Danni... you will prob come on about 5-8 days after you come off pill hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi, just wrote msg then lost it all!

Ann Marie, Maria, Danni, Nic- Sending you lots of positive vibes for your cycles.

Hayley- I know you will be gone now but thinking of you and hope ec goes really well tomorrow.

Smila, Mitch, Em, CJ, Julie- Hope you and bumps (large and small) are doing well.

Won't depress this very positive board but just to let you all know had second scan today at 7w3d, dr saw small sack and very tiny fetus (I thought it was called the yolk sack but I guess it's the same thing.) But no heart beat so that is it. No bleeding or anything yet but he thinks this should start in next few weeks. I don't really want to have d and c or anything if I can help it. Cried alot since first scan but just feel quite numb today. 

Wishing you all lots of luck and I will pop in if that's ok just to see all those BFPs which will be happening very soon I'm sure.

cao


----------



## honneybee

I a m so sorry cao to read your post.   to you my thoughts are with you and dh. 

you know where I am  





Hayley good luck for tomorrow hope that there is lots of mature eggs for you both    

big hello girls, 

well done Marie, not easy but hey, so worth it. stabbing soon becomes a breeze  

Nic I think of you always chick   I am so pleased you have started again  

mitch
xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi 

Just wanted to come on and say to Cao how sorry I am to hear your news, we only chatted briefly (I'm one of the "old" lister girls) but I keep an eye on the thread and I'm so sorry hun. Take care of yourself xxx

Hayley, good luck today! Hope you got loads of fab eggies!!! Looking forward to hearing how it went!

Danni, been chatting to you already hunny!!! x

Mitch, just sent you a pm xxx

Nic & Maria, you know how pleased I am for you both that things have started!! THIS is YOUR turn girlies, you both deserve it!! 

If Clomid doesn't work I will be joining the lister board again in a few months. If they'll have me that is  

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Kate - I just text you!

I am good to go (big relief as I had visions of something wrong in my uterus after I had the erpc - just me being paranoid!)
however my recipient hasn't downreg'd properly - shes had a bleed but her lining is too thick.  There was two choices - abandon this month and try again next month or they will give her something to bring on another bleed. They have decided to go for it this month and I have to wait for a call from the Lister once she starts bleeding, will have to go for another baseline scan........oh well, can't be helped.

Hi to everyone - hope downreg going ok for you Danni and Ann Marie, Maria - hows stimming going?

Hayley hope your comfortable and got lots of eggs!!

back later to catch up

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

sorry things are not going to plan hun, this IVF game never does, does it   
At least they didnt cancel hun... you will get there in the end.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.im bbbaaaaaccckkkkkkkk 

nic-oh what a bummer  at least youll know when you get things going again that youll be ready to go.time will fly by for you 

ikklesmiler-hope your first dr jab went well last night and the  arrives for you soon. 

cao-oh im so sorry lovey  theres quite afew of us on here that have had mc and everyone is here for you.its a horrible thing togo through and i was hoping you werent going togo through it.i am sorry.pm me if ever you need me.take care lovey and have lots of time with dh.  

kate-hello missy.hows you doingyou on clomid yet??

honeybee-hows that big bump of yours going??hope youre ok.

heffalump-hello.hows things going??havent seen you much.hope youre keeping things under control.

well had ec today as you ladies know and got 19 eggs.so 10 for us and 9 for them.hopefully theyll b doing there thing and get a ring tomorrow.this is where it gets hard.waiting for that phone call.im feeling ok but abit tired and may go have a lay down and have a sleep and watch harry potter.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hello Girlies 

Nic - Oh what a pain!! It's disappointing when you just want to get going, but like you say can't be helped. And at least they're still going to continue this month!   Hope you get that call soon!!!    

Kate - Great plan hun!!!   And of course Lister will have you back, nutty bird!  

Hayley - Can't wait to hear how many you had stashed away in there? Hope you're ok and not too sore  

Cao -   Thinking of you sweetheart x

Hello to everyone else  

Stimming is going ok, been getting lots of twinges so hopefully there is some growth going on in there   Can't wait for scan on Friday, just need to know!


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-i posted just before you  we got 19 eggs.so 10 for us and 9 for the other lady.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Yay!!! 19 eggs - that's brilliant!! Well done hun!!  

Sending you lots of         for that call tomorrow morning!!!

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!!

Nic, spoke to you already mrs, pants pants pants! But you will get there! No room sharing now tho!  

Maria, hope those ovaries are wide awake now!!!

Hayley well done hun, 19 is great. Fingers crossed for the call tomorrow. 

xxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley
thats fantastic hun! I bet your really pleased and so will the recipient be!
Well done hun,i bet the egg and sperms are getting jiggy with it right now!!

Ann Marie xx


----------



## poppy05

Hayley, well done hun, 19 is fantastic, bet your recipient is well pleased.
I hope you get lots of lovely embies, and that they are back in mummys tum asap


----------



## *~Nic~*

Wow Hayley - thats a fab amount of eggies.  Hope all is going well in the lab of lurvvvvvve tonight    

Did you share rooms? I saw a sign in the waiting room saying sharers wont be getting their own rooms due to refurb works......

If I don't get back on before Friday good luck for your stimms scan Maria    

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

thank you for your well wishes.me going for a lay down didnt work.i ended watching edward scissor hands and now back on here for a min  

mjp-hope those stimmimg jabs are doing their job  good luck for your stim jab friday ooohhh not long now.good luck 

nic-ive always had our own room.i know there is a chance of sharing but it hasent happened yet.also there is a new thing now when going to wait for ec.before youre taken to your room you have to sign a form.

ikklesmiler-anymore af signs??

danni-hope youre getting better with your jabs 


still thinkin of tomorrow.doubt il get much sleep.thanks again ladies forbeing there and all you kind messages


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley
whats the form you have to sign hun?
I shared a room last EC and i will not be doing it this time unless its with danni29 (LOL) seriously though i will be refusing to share a room as last time the woman i shared a room with got loads of eggs and all she done was argue with her husband the whole day they were there...it was awful, i cant go through that again.

Ann x


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie we will be sharing a room, and causing havoc, we can send the boys out to get us macdonald lunches!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, i reckon they will never come back the *rap we are gonna put them through this month LOL

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## poppy05

you could be right there lol
bless them
its only gonna get worse, when we're all fat and waddling


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL, oh what joys!
hun i dunno if its side effects or stress or af due in a week but i been a ***** from hell today, have been so irratable. Hope it doesnt get too much worse  LOL

Ann xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

im fat and wadling already


----------



## poppy05

im sitting with a hot chocolate and squirty cream, its worked wonders for the hormones!!  

Hayley, i dont waddle yet, but my gut does get in the way when i put my shoes on!!  
Im gonna be a right heffa when im pg


----------



## wishing4miracle

well im bloated at min and i see this continuing for along time yet.especially because of startin cyclogest tomorrow.oh the joy of bad guts again


----------



## ikklesmiler

oh, hot choc and cream,yum, unfortunatly i have a glass os of orange squash as i have a headache grrrrrrr   lol
hun we have to meet up soon, (once dans redundancy is through) i need to shop!!

xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie deffo have to meet up again soon hun, even if we just meet up for lunch, be nice.

Hayley, oh the joys of fanny candles


----------



## ikklesmiler

right off to bed now for me, i actually feel tired! i havnt felt tired before midnight for the past month!!

chat tommrow girls

hayley      your eggies are fertilising hun  xx

Ann xxx


----------



## honneybee

Hayley brilliant news, I am so pleased for you    I am sure they have done well over night. now keep up with the metaformin o.k   and keep positive   you are going to have some fabtastic embies there. BUmp is huge dh has to tie my shoes now. thanx for asking  

Kateag spoke yesterday   to you. 

Nic my dear!   much   for you and this d/r thing is a pain, I found this the worst part, keep your spirits up. Like I said all good things comes to those who wait, its a bummer that recip is not ready yet but on a plus they didn't cancel just prolonged the agony   it will be here before you know it    

MJP hi hunny, hope your stimming is doing good for you, good you can feel a few twinges, it makes it feel something is happening   fingers crossed tomorrow brings you much supprise and a bountiful crop of follies growing beautifully  

Danni, this year is going to be full of good luck, this tx will hopefully go well for you   I bet that hot chocc was nice and with cream pure luxury indulance mmmm just my thing  

Annmarie how you doing? I am not supprised you are hormonal, you need a sqish sqash ball so you can stratch it and pull out all frustrations   nice to see you have started another cycle and not had to wait.  

Cao. much   to you sweetie, I can't imagine the devestation you must be feeling right now, but want you to know that there are lots of us thinking of you and you are not alone   if you want a chat pm me   I hope you are getting some much needed support right now and taking some comfort from dh  

mitch
xxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Hiya girls just thought I'd post as I've now got a photo of Chloe and Elliot  hope your all well I'll pop on and keep up with all your journeys but i don't think I'll have the time to do much posting for a while xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Allyson... they are gorgeous!!!! x

Mitch... glad everythings ok with bump hun x

Hayley...bet your sitting by the phone just waiting now... im sure youll get the call soon x

Danni.... hope your ok

everyone else.. hope your all ok
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

bloody post just disapeared  

hello ladies....

alleybee-oooohhhhh dont they look gorgeous.   youre so lucky.hows everything going so far??hope youre getting some sleep.

honeybee-glad things are going well with you and bump.got any girly things yet??

ikklesmiler-nope.no news yet.sat here waiting.

danni-hot chocolate....mmmmmm .i like hot choc from costa.you know why they call it that??because it costa lota money      oh im funny

mjp,nic & kate-hope youre all doing well.

well still no news yet.i expect theyl call about lunch time.couldnt sleep.got bad gut due to eating too many grapes.and now got a bum bullet in place as im doing 2 a day.


----------



## wishing4miracle

well just had the call...and we have 3 embies!!!!!!yay.it might not sound many to you ladies but weve only ever had 2 embies before in each of the other cycles.et should be saturday at 1030am.they did mention they may phone on saturday by 9 to say if they want to push et till monday at a day 5 et.but thats a big risk to us as we only have 3 embies so id rather have a day 3 et.i think that they may say that to everyone though.well there you go.3 little embies.me and dh are happy.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley..

      

brilliant news hun!!!

Hope you get yr 3 day transfer    

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Well done Hayley! 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls

Just popping on quickly to see Hayley's news.....   Well done hun!! Roll on Saturday!!    

Back to work now  

xxx


----------



## poppy05

well done Hayley
good luck for ET


----------



## honneybee

Hayley fantastic news 3 is brilliant, I only got 4 and two took, so there you go

Yay YAy YAY!!!!!

mitch
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ah thank you ladies


----------



## luckystars

Hi Lister Girls,

Just wanted to say Well done to Hayley Good luck Hun      Make sure u keep us updated...

Kate - Nice to see you post on the board I hope Ur well ?

Nic - Good luck with your TX Hun I will be keeping an eye on you  

Cao - I'm sorry to hear your news babe I'm sending you loads of   

Good luck to Ann Marie Maria and Danni .. 

Ally - wow your twins are lovely Hun u must be over the moon   ( if u remember Jena she wont be that far behind you !!! ) 

Em, Mitch, Cj, - Hope Ur all doing well If I have left anyone out I'm sorry my mind is not my own at the mo  

As for me no update really ..... Got blood tests tomorrow and I'm going to be a brave girl and go on my own   DH is away tonight with work so just me and bump oh and the choc puddings that I keep eating ( thank you M&S ) 

Love 

Julie xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls

Its been a few days over a month since my cycle ended at EC, and this morning I open the post to find a form from the lister to fillin, its the one where i have to write about myself for the child born from my donation.....  

now i dont mind doing this of course, but how insensitive is the clinic!!  a month after my cycle failed for me!  Its a good job I have coped with this and not still really emotional cos this couldve really upset me! Instead it has seriously p**sed me off!  I am totally shocked at the way the lister have dealt with me, surely this is wrong......

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ann Marie, I also got the form yesterday, 7 months after my last tx, and Nic got one yesterday as well, so it's gone out to everyone not just you. 

Julie! Hiya hun, wow, bump doing good!!!! Good luck with the blood tests, if you still speak to Jena say hi from us old girls  

x


----------



## luckystars

Ann Marie - They send that letter out to of us .. its not just u... I know you are still upset and I don't think u can ever get over what went on... u have to remember u have given someone the chance of being a mum and some people like to write on that form....

Hi ya Kate ... I really don't want to go out today as u don't live that far from me its really raining here but it looks like I'm going to have to get wet 

Jena is doing very well she does ask after all of you.. she is so big bless her i do speak to her often so I will say hello  

Right lets get dressed and get wet lol

Julie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ha ha ladies i got one aswell  dated 20th dec.  whats that all about  hfea have already got one.do they update in new yr or something??


----------



## wishing4miracle

well got a phone call from lister and they were going to change the et time but told them i would have to leave about 5am todo so.so now we are having et at same time at 1030am.i asked how they were doing and they checked them early this morn and they are all 2 cell grade one at the min were they expect them to be 

luckystars-choc puddings a  sounds good.not got much sweet stuff in at the min.whats the bloods for??hope they go ok.

ikklesmiler-dont worry about the forms everyone seems to have got them.i dont get why unless they have to update them or something 

kate-hope youre ok


----------



## luckystars

Hayley - they are my thoyrid bloods and my 28 week blood tests.... I just dont want to go ( how said am I )


----------



## poppy05

Ok girls some help needed please

i was given my form for the recipient last week, and i keep staring at the blank page and just do not know what to write or how to start it off, i dont want to give her too much useless info, and i want to make sure i tell her what she wants to know, i think once i get started i will be ok, its the the initial beginning i cant get down on paper, i was thinking about getting DH to do it for me, might be nice for her to read someone elses opinion of me, and being my husband it will all be good!  

So girls if you could give me some pointers of what you all wrote i would be really grateful, oh and also as to what you wrote to the 'egg' if anything?

thanks guys x x x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Im glad everyone had recieved a form, it seems that they didnt give them out but this year they have started to (as danni29 recieved hers at start of tx) so it looks like last years cyclers have to fill them in now too.

I did wonder last year why the lister didnt give us those forms.

Ann MArie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Yep - I got a form too yesterday - I remember filling one out on my first IVF in 2006 and have been given one for this present IVF.  Obviously this form is to cover the one in between.  I'll be honest - I leave the big boxes blank. I just don't know what to write in them.  Its hard enough thinking of any goals and achievements when all my goal for the past 8 years has been is having a baby.

Anyway - Hayley - fab news on your embies.  Really pleased for you.  Good luck for your transfer tomorrow   

Maria - Hope you got lots of follies in there!

AnnMarie and Danni - when are you ladies expecting to start stimming?  I think I'm looking at 21st ish before I start now.

Julie - Hope your bloods are ok - these are standard tests arent they?

Kate - you back from Sussex yet?    ha ha

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic hun

I got to wait for AF before they will give me a approx date for stimms, im thinking about 19th/20th though.

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls

I haven't received a form   so maybe there is one coming in the post as I know my recip is pg. Its hard knowing what to write  

hope you are all having a good day

ju good luck today  

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars

Hi

Just got back from the hops blood tests have been done I was such a brave girl ..

Nic - yes these are the 28 week blood tests.. I just hate needles  .... I also got one of these forms today lol.... the postman has been busy today....

Right Dh is on his way home so I had better do some housework .. I think I might have fish and chips for 2night yum yum..

Julie xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch yours has got a bit further than ours to travel.....bet yours is on the way.

Ju - your such a brave girl   - Glad it was ok.  Are you like me - run around the house half hour before DH gets home tidying up    enjoy your fish and chips...

Ann Marie - Will you have your baseline scan around day 3 as egg sharers do?

Right I got an hour and a half before Dh gets home so a good hour before I need to think about tidying up   DS goes into town on a friday after school to meet the girls   (hes goes to all boys school) so he wont be home till 6ish

Told Dh he has to treat me this weekend - he says what do I want to do - I said suprise me!!!! He doesnt know how to do suprises though so lets see what he comes up with......

Be back later to see how Maria got on today      

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

Youve got me thinking now lol
as far as i know its the same as the egg share cycle (except i dont shre of course)
Ill have to ask someone thats had a normal cycle of ivf at the lister to see if its the same 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi just a quick hello, 

Mainly popped on to see how Hayley got on with ec.

Hayley- Congratulations on the ec, glad everything is going well with those little embryos. Good luck for et tomorrow.

Ann Marie- I got the form too yesterday, although of course I do hope my recipient got pg and all is going well with her just can't really face thinking about it at the moment, hope it can wait for awhile. Hope down regging is going well.

Dani, Maria, Nic- Hope all is going well with your tx, sorry not entirely sure where everyone is up to, is it the down reg stage for you all?

Julie, Mitch, CJ, Em, Smila- Hope bumps are doing well.

Sorry if i missed anyone, hello.

cao


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girlies.. I'm finely home!!  

Traffic has been a nightmare, took 4 and half hours on way home by coach!! Could have flown to Tenerife and back today but never mind!

Hayley - Good luck for tomorrow hun, bet you're excited! Sounds like you have fab embies waiting for you!    

Ann Marie - I'm sure you're protocol will be much the same as before, just no hold ups with a recipient this time.    

Julie - What a perfect little bump you have, lovely!   Well done with the bloods hun, I'm sure all is well.    

Cao - I'm sure your form can wait a while hun under the circumstances. It can't be read for at least 18 years anyway. How are you feeling? Empty and lost? That's how I felt for a while, but I promise you it does get easier hun  

Kate - Hello my lovely!    Thanks for my cheery texts today!  

Nic - Hope you get a lovely surprise treat this weekend from dh hun, you deserve it! Bet the waiting to start stimming is driving you mad?! It did me, and I was only delayed a couple of days. Everything crossed you get that call soon!!!!!!    

Danni - I'm exactly the same as you with the green form!! Just don't know where to start?? It's hard isn't it. Can't remember what I put last time? I did initially leave the big box area blank like Nic did, but was told I HAD to fill it in?!! 

Hello to everyone else  

Had my first stim scan today and I'm relieved to say I have 18 follies! But like last time my E2 levels are high, higher than at this stage last time so I've got to reduce my menopur dose to 75 on Sunday. Back in on Monday for another scan/bloods. Scan was very uncomfortable   so dreading Mondays! Jeans too tight already!  

Love to all, Maria x


----------



## Smila

Gosh! So much has happened! I hate to stay away for so long but have been exhausted and so busy at work and simply could not find the strength or the time in the evenings&#8230;

PG is not going well , I have been having pains  in the stomach, bleeding , peeing blood literally (sorry I know that is disgusting)&#8230; I am hoping to have another scan soon though I think unfortunately; it is all over for me&#8230; I cannot believe it&#8230;   

*Cao * - thanks for your message and sorry for your news... I a so sorry Cao    

*Hayley*- You have done so well ! 3 embies is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck for ET!      

*Allyson*- Congratulations on the birth of Chloe and Elliot! Hope you are feeling well!

*Maria, Nic, Danni, Ann-Marie* - I hope your cycles are going well   

*Maria * - Congrats on the 18 follies! Good luck at the scan!      

*Ann-Marie* - I also got the form this week 

*Julie, Em, Mitch, CJ, Em * - Hope PGs are going well   

To everyone else   

Love and luck to all!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Maria, they cannot make you fill the bit in about anything you want to write for the 'egg'
it is entirly your choice if you wish to put anything in that box.. i think it says something along the lines of.. you may wish to write a goodwillmesage to any child born from your egg '  (as it says you may wish, its not something that has to be filled in)

Smila.. i replied to you on another thread, unfortunalty i hadnt read this one and didnt realise how bad your bleeding was, hunnie you need to go to hospital, dont sit at home and worry, get yourself to your local A and E dept, if you go tommorow then just ask for direstions to the early pregnancy unit ward, you need to be seen hun,    

Danni,  hows the injections going babe? are you feeling ok? hope you havnt killed DH yet!!!!

Cao... hope your ok hun,, I didnt realise you were egg sharing!! I dont know why.
its good to see you posting again,i was worried about you. xxxxxxx  

hope everyone is ok.

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

just quick - if you are in pain Smila go to A+E if not double up your cyclogest and see if that stops the bleed
    

Nic x


----------



## Smila

Thanks Nic... I am in pain but not pain enough to go to emergencies I don't think... Spoke to the Lister nurse on the phone and she also suggested 2 cyclogests... 
Thanks again, hope you are well   
Smila


----------



## *~Nic~*

i did have spotting early on in my last pregnancy and upping the cyclogest did stop it so fingers crossed it works for you
       

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Smila

I would personally seek medical help from a&e or contact the lister

they may suggest increasing the cyclogest which may help with the bleeding

I personally wouldnt increase them without seekig medical help

This however is just my opinion

Hope it settles for you soon and you can get some reassurance

Em


----------



## curlyj28

I'm not going to be around for a while, just discovered on Monday that my gorgeous hubby has a brain tumour - should be having an op to remove this on Tuesday still can't believe this is happening !! shocked isn't right word just feel that everything has been blown apart...

Good luck to you all 

CJ xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Oh CJ hun!
That is devestating news!! 
My thoughts are with you both, The surgeons can do wonderful things these days, and the brain surgeons are the best.  
Sending all my love to you both.
Ann MArie xxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Smila - I hope you've gone to your local hospital hun, please get checked out, thinking of you  

CJ - How absolutely terrifying for you, you must be worried sick    Surgeons really can work wonders though these days hun, sending you and dh lots of          for Tuesday  

Maria x


----------



## Smila

CJ - This is truly devastating. I am so sorry. My best thoughts are with you. I really hope things go well on Monday.   

Heffalump - Thanks for the advice. The Lister emergency nurse told me to take 2 cyclogest instead of 1 when I called her yesterday evening when I started bleeding. 

Nic - Thanks 

Bleeding has not stopped... Went to A & E and they could not do anything useful like a PG related blood test or more specifically, a scan... But they said I am probably miscarrying... How helpful to leave as lost as when I entered the place... All I want is to know...

Now I need to wait Mon AM to go to the walk-in early PG unit...

This is really hard, I want to think next steps but I cannot as I do not have 100% confirmation...

Good luck to all of you, always

A very sad Smila


----------



## poppy05

CJ, oh my goodness, how utterly frightening for you, i cant even begin to think what you are going through, this is absoloutely awful for you, like the girls have said the brain surgeons are amazing and can do such wonderful things, i had a friend who had a tumour removed from her brain and she has made a full recovery, i am sending you lots of love and a big cuddle    

SMILA, oh my darling, how unfair that you are having to go through this, life is just an absolute pig at times, i wish i could say something to make you feel better, just know that we are all here for you and im thinking of you, and hope and pray that your little beanie is hanging in there    

HAYLEY, Thinking of you today hunni, hope that ET went well, and you have your precious cargo back on board   

ANN MARIE, hope your hormones aren't raging to badly   will let you know if i get my scan booked for tues  

Hi everyone else  

Well AF has just arrived a day early, so thats all good, i can ring the lister on monday to book my baseline scan, i cant believe i will be on stimms next week, it all seems so unreal, 10 days ago i didn't even have a recipient!  

Love Danni x x


----------



## luckystars

Hello

CJ - I'm sending u and Ur DH lots of  ^hug me^.. I'm not sure if u remember or not before I had TX with the Lister I had a blood clot on my brain infact I had quite a few of them.. After a few operations I have made a full recovery I know its easy for me to say but as long as he is under a good hosp these doctors know what they are doing Hun... I never thought I would be the same again..

Smila - OMG I hope Ur OK its the waiting that does it ... I'm thinking of u and sending u 2 lots of  

Julie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh ladies such alot of horrible news on here today i see  

smila-oh im sorry with whats going on for you    what a bunch of   for not doing anything for you.i know youre frustration as no one would help us at all when we had a mc.hopefully youre not having one   i hate seeing anyone go through this awrfull process.are you still havin a scan monday??go to epu on monday and get one.why couldnt they do anything today?  

curly-omg lovey you must be so frightened  im really sorry to hear your news.  how is you dh in general??is he having pains or any signs that things were wrong??oh it must have been a huge shock to your system.hope things go well tuesday      

mjp-oh well done on the follie front   your levels arnt that high.what day did you have your blood test done??grow follies grow!!!!   

danni-well done on af turning up  all systems go now.soon be having stims and ec   

cao-how are you lovey??  hope things are gradually getting better.thinkin of you 

ikklesmiler-af yethows it all going??

nic,heffalump,luckystars,honeybee,kate-hows you doing??hope youre both ok 


well et went well and we have 2 top grade 1, compacting embies on board.they were very happy with them and they said they were very good quality embryos.now its just the case of waiting.feelin really uncomfortable and bloated at min.finding in alittle hard to walk.i think its doing the cyclogest up the back end thats doing it bloomin things.tomorrow im going todo it up the front.

hayley


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls.

God such awful news on here. 

Smila I am so sorry to hear whats happening with you, A&E unfortunatley do not have many options to cover pg's but they should have been able to do a pregnancy test for you. I hope you get seen first thing Monday morning. I had a lot of bleeding with my daughter and they could find no reason whatsoever, so I'm keeping it all crossed for you. 

CJ, Hun I'm so sorry. I hope you and dh are doing as well as you can. A good friend of mine's husband had a brain tumour removed last easter, and he is in remission now and doing a lot better, the surgeons are fantastic. I really hope you and bump are doing ok. xx

Hayley, brill news on the embies hun, take it easy for a few days, and hope the cyclogest stops causing you probs!

Maria, welcome for the texts hunny! Anything to help the waiting!!! Great news on the follies!

Nic, hope you had a lovely surprise from dh!

Danni, great news you will be starting stimms soon! It's great when it all happens without it being expected!!

Mitch, I would expect your form next week! Nic and I are considering a new technique to fill it out!!! 

Cao, I wouldn't worry about filling the form out anytime soon hun, they will understand. Hope you are doing ok x

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-hello hope youre ok.i see on you sign thatyour going todo tx again soon.i thought you were going to try clomid?good luck


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley hun, such good grade embies, thats fab.
Good luck for your 2ww hun.

No sign of AF for me, except im moody, really moody, but that could be the DR drugs.  

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Hayley 

No, clomid has been postponed as my consultant has gone on leave and there is no one to cover him, so I would be waiting around for god knows how long. So clomid is sitting in the cupboard and IVF is being considered again! 

Hope you are doing on on the 2ww hun. xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....

ikklesmiler-oh youll have it soon  if you have the moods then it will turn up soon.drugs do that to me alittle aswell

kate-what a   these people seem to have loads of time off  if its not a doc its a consultant.you going for it in lister againes


----------



## *kateag*

I know hun, but I refuse to get stressed about these things anymore. 

I'm hoping to go back to the lister yes, had all my bloods done by my lovely GP on thursday, got to get AMH repeated at lister, and dh has to have his bloods repeated, so by april we might be going. If they'll have me again! 

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-i dont see why they wont have you again.how come you havin amh done


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Morning Girls

Hayley -   on your 2 compacting embies!! They sound excellent! Got everything crossed that this is you turn hun                 

Girls - I'm day 6/7 of stimms and I'm feeling really awful! Been quite uncomfortable for a couple of days now    On my last cycle I felt like this towards the end just before ec but not at this stage, getting worried. My tummy is swollen and constantly aches. They've lowered my dose to 75iu from tonight onwards as my E2 level was high on Friday after just 4 days stimming and I've got 18 follies, biggest ones were 11mm already. Hopefully ec will be Friday but that seems ages away   Just want them out now! Did any of you feel this bad so early on stimms??

Love to all, Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Im not really sure why I need AMH again, I'm assuming it's because I had to have it last time, even though I got 16 eggs. Will have to find out, but I'm not too fussed at the moment, as its a few months off. 

Maria, I felt awful quite early hun, but if you are worried then you should give them a call, you do stimm really quickly - are you in tomorrow for another scan? Keep drinking the water hun and take it easy today but give them a call if you are worried. xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

hayley hope your feeling a littlebetter today hun  
still no af for me (its not due til tuesday but wanted it earlier.lol) moods have gone now (I think) just mega stinky farts!! TMI i know!!!!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Hello Everyone ,

I am still bleeding, on a on and off basis &#8230; From bright red liquid blood on Friday evening through brownish red with clots to black weird paste&#8230; Taking 2 Cyclogests a day. Other than the mild period style pain I felt prior to bleeding on Fri, I feel physically very good regarding that (and emotionally wrecked) though I am resting as I was told until I find out what the hell is going on   . 99.9% of me knows I have miscarried and 0.1% thinks I still stand a chance.   

I have a little pain on my right ovary but this has been going on since EC and last scan said that my right ovary was still too big following IVF and was going to take a while to go back to its normal size (that is weird as most of my follies were on the left hand side). I hope that does not mean that I cannot start cycling again a.s.a.p. 

*CJ * - Thinking of you&#8230;   

*Maria * - You must be having a lot of follies already. I would also call them and keep drinking a lot of water. Also they may want to see you daily from this point. I have heard of other ladies feeling discomfort at this stage and progressing. Good luck Maria   . Also, I forgot to reply to your note last time. I went to the hospital and they could do nothing&#8230; But I have been reading a lot about miscarriages and at this early stage, there is little that medicine can do to avoid it. It is beyond our control.   

*Danni * - You are so b&#8230; right! Life is a pig sometimes , really is&#8230; Miscarriages are always hard to everyone but when you know you will have to pay £2,000 next time (and I am lucky I can egg share and pay much less than other ladies) plus go through the entire IVF ordeal again with no guarantee that I will even get a BFP next time&#8230; It sucks big time (talking like a teenager)   &#8230; Regarding your cycle, glad AF came  and wishing you all the best at the baseline scan   !

*Julie * - Thank you for your note and lovely bump!   

*Hayley * - Brilliant news on such successful transfer  and welcome to 2WW    !!!! Hope things go well   . For me, A & E could not do anything, they said they had no one to do a scan  and that they could not do the relevant blood test  that I suggested. That is it. I then had to ask, calmly and politely: Then why NHS Direct advices a PG woman who is bleeding to rush to the Dr and what CAN you actually DO for me? And he simply did not have an answer... Then we just left&#8230;. I am sure there are good units and people at the NHS&#8230; but my experience has been poor. This is the first time I went to A & E since I moved to England in 1995 and I am not impressed. I guess a miscarriage is simply not considered an emergency.  to you Hayley!

*Kateag * - Thanks for your note. You are right. They simply did not have the facilities but they could have done the PG blood test alongside the 4 others generic tests they do as procedure. Good luck with your upcoming cycle in April   . Also, they made me do this AMH test as well. It is never bad to know our egg reserve.

*Cao * - Thinking of you big time   &#8230; I feel like life sucks right now.

*Ann-Marie* - Thinking of you&#8230;   

Also, here is what I learnt. As we know, when you conceive and a baby is created, it takes half its genes from the sperm and half from the egg. At the exact time of conception, the crossover of these genes takes place. Sometimes, for no reason other than bad luck, some information is lost and the pregnancy is destined from that point not to be. It might be that this lost information is not needed for many weeks, and the pregnancy will continue as normal until that time. This is probably what has happened to me. I have been reading and reading and there is nothing I could have done to avoid this.

Have a lovely Sunday if you can, I know I cannot!

Love, Smila


----------



## poppy05

Smila, oh sweetheart i just read your post and had to come and give you a cuddle     
I know it does sound like bad news but i am praying that its not, and you are still pg, you read of so many women who bleed through early pg, indeed all the way through even, and go on to have a healthy baby, and i sincerely hope this is the case with you, you have done nothing to make this happen, so dont blame yourself, as for A&E i think its a disgrace, ive had to go there a few times and never have i been treated in a way you would expect, no wonder we have no faith in our NHS.
Take care babe, and i shall continue to keep positive for you,     

Love Danni x x


----------



## Smila

Thanks Danni,     you back... I can only wait and see... Have to learn to get better at that... 

So crossing everything for you and your cycle   

Smila


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-    im so sorry.i understand your pain well.you maybe still pg but the chance youre having a mc is there because of the bleeding.im hoping youre not having a mc.no one deserves that.as for the nhs im the same.they are aload of   they wouldnt help us what so ever.i even went to the drs where i ended up crying my eyes out and the dr just sat there silent and didnt know what to say.and just handed me a tissue.i felt so alone when it all happened.i had my dh but i still felt alone.it still hurts now on what happened.nothing will ever change that.there are ladies who bleed through pg and still go onto having a healthy baby.im hoping youre one of those ladies.we are all here for you


----------



## Smila

Thanks Hayley, you understand exactly how I feel. DH has been super too but life is hard. Good luck to you. I really hope this is YOUR TIME.
Hoping for better days
Smila


----------



## honneybee

HI Girls

Smila hun, I am so sorry....try and keep strong if you can, there is still the smallest chance that you may still be pg and keep holding on to that hope      . I understand the loss you feel not from mc but from my ectopic and it was and still is the worst experience of my life, the more information you arm yourself with helps you get thru this devestating time   

Hayley well done mrs on those two gorgeous embies now you stay calm and keep taking you nasty bum bullets and metaformin. you will succeed hun       

Maria you are stimming v well, make sure your water uptake is being done until you are at the point you can't physically have more. try fizzy if it helps, so hope your next scan is good news too.  

Cj I pm'd you take care of yourself hun. Thinking of you both  

Kateag I didn't have the amh test? they have different rules for different people. fingers crossed babe all will be well  

Annmarie not long now and you will be soon going at a pace  

Danni hope you are doing fine too.

Cao  

Nic I received the form yesterday, I can't remember my no. I was given so am going to have to phone them to find out.

I tried pencilling something down but it just seems so inadequate. 

I have to have a scan next week as my irons have just dropped again and they are worried it may  effect the baby as in less oxygen. They are dicussing as well whether to do a blood transfusion which should help, atleast they will hopefully see the size and may even confirm its a girl as my mw has tried telling me different, I am not really bothered either way as long as she/he is healthy.

take care girls  

mitch
xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Smila hun, i do hope everythings ok, roll on tommorow when you can get an answer           

Mitch.. oh hun,im worried about you, that doesnt sound good, I hope your ok and little bump too xxxx

Danni... hope to seee you tuesday about 2.30 pm!!!

hayley, hope your resting hunnie xxxxx

Cao... big hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

love to everyone else

Ann Marie... headachy and waiting for that AF to arrive.. come on AF!!!!!! xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies......

smila-   

cao-thinking of you aswell    

honeybee-oh no hope all turns out well for you and bubba.  does your mw think its a boy then??thought it was a girl 

ikklesmiler-a little dance for you                         
hope that works for you 

danni-good luck with booking your baseline tomorrow 

mjp-good luck in your stims scan tomorrow  hopefully your e2 isnt too high  18 follies on day 4 isnt too bad.i had lots aswell.just keep drinking loads and keep that belly warm.

hello to everyone else.

not much to report.still having tummy probs but its slowly getting better.swaped todoing cyclogest in front today so hopefully things will get better.got docs tomorrow to try and get signed off for 2wks


----------



## honneybee

hayley my sonographer said a girl but the mw is adamant it is a boy, I thought the scanners would have more of an idea thou. 

I think it is a girl and have bought lots of pink things so it better be otherwise I am going to have a strange little man  

my dd said as we will be moving a few wks later, we could still dress the bubs in pink and no-one will be any wiser   a very intellegent nearly 8 yr old.

I used the cyclogest the front way as I couldn't bear the tummy pains from behind, hope you find it easier  

good luck for drs too,

Come on AF show an appearance for annmarie!!!!!

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-did you see the scan of its bitson page 2 of scans on the gallery it shows a scan pics of bits.thats what it looks like for a girl 3rd pic along.and on first page of scans theres a boy one 7th pic down.just a little info .so you can def see what sex is which


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi mitch hun

midwives can sometimes tell by the heartbeat, i know one has a faster heartbeat than the other,not sure which way round it is though, i think the boy has the faster one, could be wrong though  lol (sorry drugs have sent me dippy!!)

hayley..thanks for the af dance.... hope yr ok

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hayley, Kate, Mitch & Smila - Thank you for the good luck wishes for tomorrows scan   Not feeling too bad at the min, just constant ovary aches! Drinking loads which is helping. But I shouldn't complain about my niggles when you poor girls Cao,CJ & Smila are going through such a terrible time at the moment     

Mitch - Very clever 8 year old you have there, she's quite right! Good luck for your scan next week   I hope they can sort out your iron levels without doing a blood transfusion hun      

Ann Marie - Hope af shows herself soon so you can get going     the waiting is the worst bit  

Maria x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lister ladies

Smila thinking of you and dh sweetie    i hope and pray for a miracle and your bubba to be hanging on my thoughts are with you 

Cao thinking of you and your dh also   

Kate, welcome back, sorry for the belated message, i am sure that i speak for all when i say you have been missed!

Nic hows u sweetie

Maria lots of luck for your scan tomorrow, i started feeling uncomfy on day 7/8 in fact day 8 dh was so worried about the uncomfyness that he wanted to cancel, i hope that all is ok tomorrow

Mitch good luck for your scan sweetie
i hope that a blood transfusion isnt needed.
Re the heartbeat being an indicator of the sex, i have seen 4 different midwifes during my pregnancy, none of them believe this theory, although some think that a faster h/b indicates a boy, the mw i have seen though dont agree, as  a boy can have a slower heartbeat when hes sleeping altho mine is always fast but i dont think he ever sleeps, well maybe a few hours in the morning hope he mends his ways!

Ann Marie i hope that AF shows up for you very soon

Danni hope that you can get your baseline scan sorted tomorrow and soon be moving onto the next stage 

Hayley sending you lots of  for your 

CJ i am so sory to hear about your dh sending lots of positive vibes to you both

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

smila-good luck today for you scan  thinkin of you

mjp-good luck for you stims scan   hopefully your e2 levels wont be so high.grow follies grow!!!!

ikklesmiler-                 
any signs yet??

heffalump-hello.hope youre ok.

honeybee-you can always dress it in pink for a while      

well by looking at  my ticker i am now in to single figures


----------



## poppy05

Morning girls

Hayley, any signs yet? hows the tummy? hope its better now you have switched doors for the fanny candles! 

Smila, thinking of you today sweetie 

Ann marie, heres an AF dance for you

[fly]            [/fly]
[fly]             [/fly]

Well mt baseline scan is on Wed morn, so fingers crossed im ready to stim,  stimming already, this is going so fast, im scared now!  dunno what im scared of but im am!


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks for my AF dances,still no sign of her yet though   

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girlies!

Em, thank you for the message hun! I'm not "officially" back yet, but I'm getting there slowly! Cant believe how pregnant you are! Amazing!! Hope the diabeties isn't hitting you too hard, I had it with Boo, but luckily not as bad, it was just diet controlled. x

Smila, I'm thinking of you today hun, I really hope it's not bad news. Let us know  

Danni, great news that baseline is wed hun, it's all getting so close! Just left you a message on the other board!! 

Hayley, wow single figures already?! I'm sure I've lost a few days somewhere!!   Hope it's all going well hun. x

Maria,    Hope all went well with you!

Nic, are you still enjoying your surprise with dh!? Put him down woman!!!

Mitch, good luck for the scan hun, I always thought it was a faster heartbeat for girls? Whichever way the  bubs will look gorgeous in whatever colour! Pink is very "now" for boys!!  

CJ, hope you are doing ok hun, good luck for tomorrow. xxxx

Hi to everyone else. x

Well I've just finished work today, hit my deadline thank god! Collecting Boo in an hour and a half and then hitting tescos. Nothing but the best for me!!!


----------



## Smila

Quick one as still working making-up for the morning I spent at the hospital    

A miracle has happened , a heart beat is still there ! But my ovaries are enormous with cysts and all (due to IVF) which causes pain. As for the bleeding, they have no idea why... Brown stuff still on.

This is a risky situation but there is nothing that I can do to maximise my chances at this stage they said...  I am scared and there is nothing else I can do but wait.

Thank you all for your support this weekend, I really do not know how I would have handled otherwise,

I am hopeful but cautious

Love and best wishes to all, 

Smila xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Smila

I am so pleased things are ok(ish), its a fantastic sign that 'baby' has survived the heavy bleeding, shows you have little fighter that wants to be there!      you could be just one of the women that bleeds in pregnancy, maybe you will have a period each month!!  infact keep a note of the day you started bleeding just incase it happens again.
again im really pleased you had some good news.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

smila-have pm you.

im so happy and glad for you.you have a miracle there.


----------



## poppy05

Smila what fantastic news, ive been thinking about you today wondering how you got on, what a little fighter you have in there, i had a feeling you would get good news though


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Smila you have made my day!! So pleased for you hun!!  Now keep strong little one    

Just a quick one from me girls as really tired. Thanks for your wishes - All went well today, lining 11mm and largest follies 15/16mm. However my E2 is now 14213!!    No more Menopur for me, just have to coast now for a day or two. Had next scan booked for Wednesday but the doc has insisted I go back tomorrow for another scan/bloods, hopefully they'll start falling now   

Love to all, Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi maria

with a e2 that high no wonder your tired hun!
get as much rest as poss and hopefully when you have your blood test tommorow it would have dropped nicely.

Good luck hun
Ann MArie
oh me and DH and DD are at the clinic tommorow in the afternoon too!


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

Smila, great news hun! Im so pleased for you!! Like Danni I had a feeling it would be good news! Just take it easy and try and relax as much as possible. And remember, brown blood is old blood. Hope the ovaries go down soon as well. 

Maria, no wonder you are feeling so uncomfortable! And exhausted. Hope the journey home wasn't too bad. 

xxxx


----------



## cao

Hello everyone,

Is so busy on here, sorry if I miss anyone out is hard to keep track of you all!

CJ- What a worry about your DH, I really hope the op goes well and all is ok.

Smila- So pleased to see all was ok at scan. You must have a strong little one in there. Perhaps you could get sick note from GP so you can take it easy for a bit especially if you are in pain with the cysts. 

Maria- Glad scan went well, is looking good with linning and follies, hope your e2 levels come down and all goes well tomorrow with scan and bloods. Do you know when they are thinking about doing ec?

Kateag- Thank you for your msg (awhile ago now!) Sorry I missed you off before. When are you thinking about txing again?

Ann Marie, Danni- Hope down regs is going well for you both. Good luuck Danni for baseline scan on Wed.

Hayley- Hope 2ww is going ok. Hoping so much you get a lovely BFP.

Mitch- Hope all is ok with bubs and scan goes well this week. 

Julie, Em- hope you and bumps are doing well.

Hi and sorry if I missed anyone.

No news from me really, got GP appointment tomorrow (couldn't get one any earlier!) When I went for last scan at 7w3d (a week ago) doc said to see GP in next 48hrs but I guess it won't make huge amount of difference as there is nothing they can do. Still waiting to mc, dr did say will probably take 2 weeks for it to happen, just feel in limbo really and am being a nightmare to live with at the moment. Anyway, sorry didn't mean to come on and moan. Just wanted you all to know that I do think about you and pop on to see how you are all doing is just hard to post sometimes as I don't want to spoil the mood when there is such good news about. Hope noone minds me still seeing if you are all ok and I guess i might be back one day.

Thinking of you all and sending you lots of positive thoughts.

cao



Hayley-


----------



## cao

Sorry Hayley not sure why I've got your name at the bottom, computers!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi cao hun

its nice to see you posting again  
your always welcome here hun, look at me im not even egg sharing now and im still posting!  

good luck at gp tommorow hun    

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Smila

Thank you so much everyone for your help, support and advice

*Anne-Marie* - Thanks sweets. I was speaking to Hayley about that period while PG thing as well. I will keep a record. It could well be that. That would be good . Better than miscarriage preparing itself . Hope the wait for AF is not too annoying.   

*Honneybee * - I hope everything goes well. Take care of yourself   

*Cao * - Thinking of you&#8230; I am okay physically. Minor discomfort with the ovaries really. I'll take it easy but will continue things as normal as it helps me distract myself . I am sorry you are going through such arduous wait . This is really hard , I do not know what else to say .

*Hayley * - I always use cyclogest front and is pretty fine! Hope you are well       

*Maria * - Hope E2 goes down . Good they are monitoring you more closely and frequently . It also allows you to follow things closely and more accurately. Best of luck to you, looking forward to your news tomorrow   

*Danni * - Good luck on Wed!    Love your intuition ! Let's see if little fella resists any more shocks!

*Kateag * - Love your intuition too ! I thought it was all over&#8230; Hope you are going well!  

Love  and luck  to all

Smila


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Just a quick one from me tonight

Kate April will be here before you know it, ooh i hope so   

Smila so pleased to read your post i did have a good feeling, may they continue to remain strong for a good while yet        

Hayley  being sent your way sweetheart

Maria  for your blood test and scan tomorrow hope that EC can go ahead very soon for you

Danni  for your baseline scan on wednesday hopin you can move onto stims very soon

Ann Marie hope that pesky AF turns up for you very soon sweetie

Cao my thoughts are with you and DH   

Mitch thinking of you

Julie hows u and  bump

Sorry to anyone i missed

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello Ladies!

Em - I just can't believe how quick your pregnancy is going!!! Have they sorted you now (diabetes)?

Hayley -   8 days!  you got a couple of good un's of board there.  

Smile - excellent news - what a scare though ay    Fingers crossed all remains well now

Maria - God woman your ovaries are far too active!! Hope your feeling ok (bet the travelling is wearing you out though isn't it!) and things have settled down so you can get your collection date  

Kate - I forgot to email you back - will mail you tomorrow - oops no I won't I'm not working tomorrow.  Not heard from Lister yet....

Ann Marie - AF Where is she - shes due today isnt she?

Danni - Good Luck for your baseline scan tomorrow  

Cao -    

I'm still waiting for a call from the Lister to say my recipients af has arrived again....I don't think I will hear from them till the end of the week.  

Nic xxx


----------



## honneybee

hi girls

Hayley hows it going sweetie?

smila pm'd you   so glad all is well    

Maria WOW you have v responsive ovaries how is the coasting going.

Cao    hope you are doing fine babe

Danni good luck for tomorrow

Ann marie any news has aunty flo arrived?

Kate honey how you doing mrs? Boo keeping you busy 

Nic won't be long thou until you start hope your recip is ready  

Em good to see ytou hun, hope the diabetes is behaving  

spoke to lister as the forms arrived today and I couldn't find my hosp number, they have told me my recip is having twins, so now really wondering what to write.

hope you are all keeping well.

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Mitch - have no ideas to help on what to write but just wanted to say how lovely for your recipient!! You got some good eggs girlie!  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi Girls

Thank you all so much for your well wishes, you are all so lovely!!   

I've had a quick read through and I promise I'll do personals tomorrow. Just got in an hour ago and I'm soooooo tired I could cry!! 

I've good news though - E2 has risen but not too much, It's now 15222!! I've approx 18 follies, 14 good sized, largest ones 19mm and lining 12mm. So.......... EC IS ON THURSDAY!!!!!!!!   

Can't believe I've stimmed even quicker than last time!    But don't think I'll get as many eggs, I managed 16 last time. Just pray I get enough for my recipient and ourselves to have a good chance    


Love to everyone, Maria x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi girls

I had appt at clinic today,basically a follow up from last cycleand a pre (bit late) cycle chat for this one, the doc was really nice, i am going to be on a slightly higher dose of menopur this time, and then scanned on day 6, then he will decide wether to drop dosage (because of pcos) or keep me the same.. hes sure i will get more eggs (only got 6 last time) and he wants to try to get them to blasts.
He kept asking if i had any questions and said if i was unsure of anything then to call him (we even have his mobile number!)  so im feeling quite good about this cycle now, he wasnt too worried that i ahdnt come on, sent me for a scan and they said ining is breaking up ready to come away so should be here in a couple of days, IF its not then i have to get some provera tabs to bring it on.

I felt okish this afternoon, but then the hormones went crazy tonight and i just lost it,    am ok now though.

just need AF to get a bloody move on.

oh and I asked about my recipient, wehter she got preg or not, and they said they havnt heard from her so they dont know    

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Maria

 for your EC on thursday hope the trigger has gone/goes well

Hayley  a plenty for you

Will catchup more tomorrow girlies

Love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,so many posts since i posted   

mjp-well done for youre ec tomorrow.bet youre getting really excited.enjoy your drug free day today.good luck hope you get lots of eggies.

ikklesmiler-glad your app went well.hope that af has turned up  

nic-what a pain in the   wheres that womans af 

cao-hows things going?? 

smila-has the bleeding stopped yet?? 

heffalump-have you got any new pics yet

honeybee-wow so basically you both kind of had twins with your eggs.you must have some super eggs there

danni-good luck for your baseline today  hopefully youl be comin home with hands loaded with lots of drugs

kate-hello.hows you??

not alot to report.these 2 wks are going to drag.7 days togo  well i know il be doing it before then


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thanks Hayley! Not feeling excited, just really nervous!! Can't believe this time next week you'll know, it's gone so quick your cycle! Although I'm sure you'll start testing very soon!!!     Sending you lots of     and   

Nic - How frustrating for you!    How long does this drug take to work? She's probably so stressed waiting too, bless her. Come on recipient's AF!!!!!!          

Em - Thank you for your good luck wishes    Love the pics  

Mitch - How lovely that your recipient is having twins! What a fab donor you are!! Did you ask or did they just tell you? Hope you and pinkted are ok?  

Danni - Good luck for baseline today!! Hope you can start stimming tonight    

Ann Marie - When I had my first scan at Lister in Nov '06 my lining was seen to be breaking down and af arrived a couple days later. So hopefully she'll be here very soon!!    

Cao - How are you sweetheart? Keep posting 

Smila - Hope the bleeding has stopped hun     Will you be going for another scan soon?

Kate - My dear   I'll be texting you from my hospital bed tomorrow morning!!    Hope your hangover has finally shifted?!  

Oh god! Not long now! We'll be leaving around 1pm   

xxx


----------



## honneybee

Maria good luck for tomorrow, I understand how nervous you must be   buit you will get some superb eggs there for you both   enjoy your day today and relax as much as you can.

Ann marie good news on your scan not long until aunt flo comes and I bet you are raring to go. I only had af on the day of the scan and they were happy to go ahead with stimms then. so not long for you.

we are fine thanks maria. diante just told me as before I was going to fill in the forms I wanted to make sure the recip was still pg first. I was quite shocked really I know that sounds strange but I didn't expect it.

Danni hope it goes well today  

mitch
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi just a quickie before I go off to the garage - not sure if I'll get time to come back later so wanted to wish Maria loads of luck for egg collection        Good Luck!!!!!!!!

And Hayley your 2ww is zooming by for us and dragging for you   You'll get there soon enough - for me the 2ww is the hardest part (I was very good last time and held out till official test day to do a test but I was co convinced it would be a bfn because of the bleeding I had - and when I did test I didn't believe it was a bfp and had to go out to buy some more tests  )

Hi to all!! 

and heres a AF dance for my recipient!!                      

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo

wishing4miracle said:


> heffalump-have you got any new pics yet


the latest ones are new year ones and 21 wk scan, heres a link to them

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=151

next scan in 12 days, 4d booked for 2nd Feb, but will try and get dh to do a 24 wk bump pic over the next few days, but Willow gets upset lol as shes used to all pics being of her bless!

 Hayley

Love Emxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Ive just got back from my baseline scan
Well im all 'switched off'
i hoped to be starting stimms tonight, but my recipient isn't quite ready
she has another scan on friday, so hopefully i will start then
DR for an extra 2 days is nothing, so im not too bothered

The lady who scanned me said someting interesting, she said i may have mild PCOS? it's never been mentioned before
but i quite like the idea of having something wrong, least it gives me as reason to all this crap!  

Be back later for personals x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Mitch wow!! Great news for your recipient! I haven't filled my form in yet, I didn't have any probs doing it last time but having trouble this time!!!

Nic, nope, not talking to you now, you didn't mail me     Only playing!! Hope the recipient has af soon!!! Speak to you tomorrow hun. xx

Maria, mrs! I'm ready and waiting for the texts!!! Good luck my darling, you will do great and in 2 weeks time it will finally be YOUR turn. xxxx

Ems, I'm off to look at the gorgeous man in a min!! xx

Hayley, it's flying! 7 days to go!?!? I'm sure it's dragging for you! How you feeling??

Danni, posted to you on the other thread hun, but fingers crossed for 2 days time!

Ann Marie, how strange that your recipient didn't tell lister if she was pg or not!?  

Hi to anyone I've missed!!!!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ladies....

mjp-want to say a big good luck for your ec today...



hope you get lots of juicey eggies and lots of strong embies over night 

kate-hello.hows you doing??getting ready for those text from mjp?? 

danni-good luck for your stims tomorrow  it will all fly by for you now

heffalump-oh yeah seen those pics.lookin forward to the new ones.hows everything??

nic-oh it must be so anoying waiting around now  well im a mad tester woman.remember last time ? 

illesmiler-any news on af yet??  

well its getting to the stage now where im finding it hard to sleep.keep waking up before 9.really doing my head in.


----------



## honneybee

morning girls

Good luck Maria for today, hope it is quick and easy and lots of lovely eggs for you both  

Danni thats interesting how it has not been picked up before, lets hope it now makes a difference to how you respond   

Hayley hope you are keeping busy, it must be hard hun, but not long now  

Kateag what day is your appointment, so I can make a note   Lister will definitely have you back mrs no worries, I still have not wrote out that form  

Nic not long hun, I like that mobile phone thing, I always lose my keys  

annmarie, not long,           

Em not long until your next scan for lil man, good luck hun    

smila hope you are doing fine still  

Cao been thinking of you,     hope each day becomes a little easier

sorry if i have missed anyone, can't get my head into gear today. taking my chidren and two of their friends to the outside ice rink today as the weather is v nice and have been promising since christmas.

still waiting for my letter to go to the hospital for the iron thing. I thought I would have recieved it by now. Do you remember those christmas parcels I was waiting for........I am still waiting  
mitch
xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hello 

Just wanted to send Maria some   and wish her    today I hope u have lots of nice eggies.. 

Hayley - Keep Busy Hun  not to long now ....... 

Hi Kate Hows the lovely Kenley lately..... 

Nic - How are u Hun 

Cao - I'm thinking of u babe..

smila - I hope ur well....

Mitch - I have pmd you now that u have moved up....

Hello to anyone I have missed  Just getting ready for work today last day and then 4 days off   I was soooooo busy last night  I was so tried and did not get home until 2330 I wanted my bed....

Hope ur all well speak soon 

Julie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

kate-any news on mjp yet??


----------



## wishing4miracle

still no news?...


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes   

All went well today, unbelievably we got 24 eggs!! Which was a huge shock! I was expecting 14 at best, but quite a few follies were hidden away! Naughty things!    So 12 each    No wonder I felt so bloated!    But recovered so much quicker this time, I feel fine. Alison Taylor did my EC, she was lovely! We feel very very lucky. Feeling so nervous for that call tomorrow now!  

We had to share a room with one other couple divided by a curtain, which was fine but they got very bad news    I won't repeat on here, but I feel so desperately sad for them and we can't believe they were told with us in the same room!    The poor woman had to then hear our good news after, it was so so wrong!    I hope they complain!!!

Love to everyone, Maria x


----------



## wishing4miracle

mjp-oh well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so what exactly went on next to you briefly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Maria, wowee 

thats fabulous news on those eggies, you and your recipient are bound to get some fab embies from that crop

Sending lots of positive vibes to you and dh for the lab of love tonight

EMxx


----------



## poppy05

Maria, well done hun, 24 is fantastic, bet your recipient is well chuffed
fingers crossed for some lovely embies, good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria       
your ovaries have been busy!!!

Good Luck for your call tomorrow   

Dannii - Hope your recipient is ready soon.

Ann Marie - Has AF turned up yet?

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

still no AF     
pregnancy test done, of course it was negitive.
so just gotta wait......


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, i see you took my advice then?    come on AF you old bag!!!!!  
right here we go a BIG AF dance for you.............

[fly]                                                     [/fly]

[fly]                                   [/fly]


----------



## ikklesmiler

thanks hun

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smila

Hello lovely ladies   ,

How are you today? 

I am feeling fine  (bleeding has stopped completely since Tue ), very busy  at work so totally distracted. PG wise, no major symptoms other than bigger boobs (lovely), a change in food tastes (interesting) and feeling a little sick occasionally&#8230; Ovary wise, feeling much better. Let's hope for the best   

Anyway, this will probably be my last message for a while  as two of my best friends are coming over from abroad this weekend , and next week, I will be away on business all week, which means that I will probably not get a chance to visit FF before my return .

Some of you must be thinking I am crazy to be going away on business&#8230; but trust me, that is more relaxing than when I here at work!

*Mitch * - Great news for your recipient!   

*Nic * - Good luck your recipient gets AF    and everything goes well    

*Ann-Marie* - E-mailed you in the other thread  

*Maria * - Congratulations ! This is amazing, I am so very excited about your news! Sorry about the lady you share the room with... That is very  Good luck with next steps      

*Em * -   

*Honeybee * -   

*Hayley * - 7 days!               

*Danni * - Fingers crossed your recipient is ready in a couple of days     and you can kick-it-all-off!   

*Cao * -       

*Julie * -   

*To everyone else - *   

Love from Smila


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125559.0

Love Em


----------

